# Avez-vous confiance en TNT?



## woulf (9 Novembre 2004)

Moi qui ai toujours été satisfait des commandes sur l'applestore, je crois que TNT a décidé de me faire mentir...

Commande le 24 octobre d'un sac crumpler, paiement mastercard enregistré le lendemain sur l'applestore. Le tracking apple m'annonce le sac à Nice le 26 octobre: ça c'est du rapide. et le "out for delivery" le même jour au matin.

Sauf que le livreur a visiblement été très furtif puisque personne ne l'a vu, qu'il n'a pas laissé d'avis de passage et que sur le site TNT on peut lire adresse incomplète/incorrecte, remarquable, car à part mon nom et ma plaque professionnelle à l'entrée de l'immeuble, il me semble difficile de rajouter quelquechose...

Eh bin devinez quoi, le sac crumpler est reparti en Hollande direct, même pas d'appel pour une deuxième livraison... 
Il a fallu pour que je le sache que j'appelle l'applestore (qui soi dit en passant ne m'a en rien prévenu non plus)...

Chapeau bas TNT, moi qui suis pas spécialement râleur, là je vais me fendre d'une réclamation...


----------



## fwedo (9 Novembre 2004)

bon courage, TNT m'a fait exactement ce meme coup DEUX fois de suite pour le meme colis....
des stars je vous dis...


----------



## canardo (9 Novembre 2004)

ouais... moi c'est pas l'adresse qui manquait hier apres-midi, c'est "Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address"

Sauf que l'adresse c'est celle d'un forwarder a Roissy. A deux pas de leur entrepot de Garonor... Et ca m'etonnerait qu'il n'y avait personne a 15h40..
Encore une fois, TNT tu nous plait...


----------



## superyoyo (9 Novembre 2004)

moi j'ai des problemes de retard de mon ibook et de mon ipod. Je devais les recevoir aujourd'hui et il sont toujours pas references chez TNT. J'appelle Apple, leur demande ce qui se passe : 'un peu de retard ca arrivera en fin de semaine' (mon cul oui, jeudi en plus c'est ferie, manquerait plus qu'ils bossent ces branleurs de TNT... ca risque plutot d'etre la semaine prochaine, si le colis n'est pas perdu en cours de route.), je lui dis : 'vous feriez mieux de changer de livreur, tout le monde se plaint de TNT pour ses livraisons en retard, ses colis perdus ou defonces, etc.',elle me repond : 'j'en prend note'. Bon bah il y a plus qu'a attendre.

Enfin pour l'instant, je suis nouveau switcher et franchement decu par Apple. Ne sont-ils pas capable de prendre un livreur plus competent que TNT ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2004)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour l'instant, je suis nouveau switcher et franchement decu par Apple. Ne sont-ils pas capable de prendre un livreur plus competent que TNT ?



Je te le fais pas dire...  Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire que j'ai été déçu par TNT, mais ils pourraient améliorer leur service (rapidité, colis non-abîmé). Par contre j'apprécie lorsqu'ils préviennent par téléphone lorsqu'il vont arriver, ils le font de plus en plus, Ils le faisaient pas avant.

Sinon pour ce qui est de changer de transporteur pour Apple, je pense qu'il s'agit de contrats courant sur plusieurs années, donc Apple reste pour l'instant fidèle à TNT.

J'en profite également pour t'indiquer ce sujet.


----------



## G3ck0 (11 Novembre 2004)

Qu'est ce que vous pensez de TNT ? :hein: 
Je doit recevoir un iBook d'ici la fin de la semaine prochaine  , et je me demande, si je doit attendre le colis, ou alors aller le chercher directement à la base de Bordeaux....  

En effet, j'ai cru comprendre que les colis étaient maltraités, mal livrés (chez les voisins), voire même volés....  

Alors, vos avis ?


----------



## lel (11 Novembre 2004)

pas eu de probleme particulier pour mon PM G5 ... bon le mec s'est perdu dans ma rue, apres, il s'est perdu dans mon immeuble, tout ca en se trimballant mon PM a bout de bras (meme pas un diable pour le faire rouler ... ,portnawak ...)... enfin, le coli est arrive en bon etat je trouve, et dans les delais ... nref, rien de special a critiquer ...

A+
Max


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2004)

oui confiance


----------



## tornade13 (11 Novembre 2004)

Plusieurs fois livrés par TNT
No soucis


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Novembre 2004)

Bon, c'est vrai qu'il ne font toujours l'effort de trouver ton immeuble et reparte un peu vite mais à part ça, RAS. 
De toute façon, pour avoir expérimenté d'autres transporteurs, je dois dire qu'ils ont tous les mm tares.


----------



## G3ck0 (11 Novembre 2004)

Perso, j'habite dans une maison de plein pied, toute seule, avec un mini parking en face,
et dans la rue principale de ma ville (on peut dire village pour le calme qu'il y a)

Alors, pour trouver, je ne pense pas qu'il y est de probléme

En faite, j'ai oublié de précisé, que je voudrais vos "histoires" a propos de livraisons qui se sont mal passées ....

Merci de votre participation


----------



## woulf (11 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Perso, j'habite dans une maison de plein pied, toute seule, avec un mini parking en face,
> et dans la rue principale de ma ville (on peut dire village pour le calme qu'il y a)
> 
> Alors, pour trouver, je ne pense pas qu'il y est de probléme
> ...



Quelques lignes plus bas, dans la rubrique réagissez, il y a exactement ce que tu recherches  Sujets fusionnés


----------



## G3ck0 (11 Novembre 2004)

Oups, dsl
Bon, ben tant pis, le sujet va partir dans les fonds du forum 

lol


----------



## J_K (11 Novembre 2004)

Pour TNT, j'ai déjà été livré plusieurs fois par eux... Mes colis sont arrivés en bon état, et le gars m'a même appelé avant pour me demander si je serai à la maison, mais en revanche, à chaque fois c'était hors délais, ils avaient plusieurs jours de retard.

 Et cette fois-ci, je suis brûlant d'impatience pour mon PowerBook et ça traine, mais ça traine, je vous dis pas...

 Je devais l'avoir demain, ben je peux me brosser, pas avant la semaine prochaine me dit le gars sur l'Apple Store, je l'ai appelé aujourd'hui.

 Bon il semblerait que Kuehne & Nagel soit aussi responsable de ce retard cette fois-ci... Mais ça devient long tout cette histoire...

 Alors TNT, niveau délais, moi je dis :mouais:


----------



## iMax (11 Novembre 2004)

T'as oublié que c'était férié hier et aujourd'hui à Taiwan


----------



## babos (11 Novembre 2004)

TNT, on voyant le titre, je pensait que ca parlait de la television numerique terrestre


euh ok, hors sujet,   :modo:  :casse:


----------



## yoffy (11 Novembre 2004)

Toute une série avec TNT : pas de soucis .
C'est différent avec "La Poste",cette banque d'état française,qui fait un peu de courrier en dilétante!
Mille fois TNT plustôt que "La Poste"!


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai déjà dit ce que je pense de TNT   
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=68791

Ça arrive aussi avec des G5, d'ailleurs sur MacBid' ils m'avaient piqué mon titre 
http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2004-10-20#9774


Sinon le coup du mec incapable de me trouver et le colis qui repart, c'est chronopost qui me l'a fait (deux fois distinctes à deux adresses différentes en plus), il s'agissait de ma commande de MacOSX 10.0 (ça date) à l'AppleStore (encore). Cela alors que la poste est tout à fait capable de me trouver, mais les transporteurs ne doivent pas aimer demander leur chemin


----------



## mandrax_fr (11 Novembre 2004)

Chronopost et La Poste c'est la meme chose, c'est juste que CHronopost c'est le service rapide et pro de la poste


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> Chronopost et La Poste c'est la meme chose, c'est juste que CHronopost c'est le service rapide et pro de la poste


Oui, ce qui est une circonstance aggravante pour l'incompétence du livreur en question.

[edit] bon alors pas oui en fait , mais bon moi ce que j'en sais hein, j'ai pas été vérifier.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que vous pensez de TNT ? :hein:
> Je doit recevoir un iBook d'ici la fin de la semaine prochaine  , et je me demande, si je doit attendre le colis, ou alors aller le chercher directement à la base de Bordeaux....
> 
> En effet, j'ai cru comprendre que les colis étaient maltraités, mal livrés (chez les voisins), voire même volés....
> ...



N'hésites surtout pas à suivre les étapes de l'expédition sur le site de TNT, ils sont bien capable de garder ta commande au dépôt s'ils le reçoivent avant la date limite de l'expédition. C'est ce qui est arrivé à ma collègue qui avait commandé un eMac sur AppleStore. 

TNT Bordeaux a reçu l'eMac dans leur entrepôt, mais ils n'ont pas prévu de l'expédier immédiatement, car ils avaient encore 5 jours avant la date limite. Ma collègue leur a demandé si elle pouvait venir le chercher, et ils ont dit aucun problème. Elle est allé le chercher avec l'impression de la confirmation de la commande et une pièce d'identité...


----------



## lel (12 Novembre 2004)

plusieurs choses:

-> Chronopost et La Poste n'ont rien a voir ... Chronopost est une entreprise et entite totalement exterieure a La Poste. La seule chose, c'est que La Poste et Chronopost ont un partenariat pour la mise a disposition des produits chronopost dans les bureaux de La Poste moyennant finance... mais cela pourrait etre un autre transporteur ... c'est jusque que Chronopost a compris en premier l'interet d'un tel partenariat en terme de penetration de marches sur le reseau national francais ...

-> La Poste en diletante du courrier ? Pas vraiment d'accord ... Le systeme de distribution du courrier francais est l'un des meilleurs du monde. Mais la ou je rejoins un avis plus haut, c'est que l'on veut faire de La Poste un service financier, alors qu'a la base, ce n'etait pas sa vocation. Mais cela presente aussi des avantages: la meilleure couverture nationale, la meilleure disponibilite d'ouverture de bureaux, protection de l'etat en cas de faillite de la branche "Finance" (comme dans le cas du Lyonnais qui a l'epoque etait public) donc pas de mauvaise surprise pour le consommateur.
Concernant le reseau national, la couverture est entrain d'etre disloque en zone rurale pour reduire les couts ... Cette politique sur le long terme est un carnage, mais bon, le financement du service public est toujours un antagonisme au vue de la direction que prends la France en matiere d'economie ... Mais bon, MacG n'est pas le lieu pour en debattre ...

A+
Max


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2004)

Dans mon cas, la livraison par TNT, ce fut la partie agréable de la commande de mon iBook... elle arriva 1 jour à l'avance  Mes déboires, ce fut avec l'AppleStore que je les ai eus 

Deux fois commandé sur l'AppleStore, deux fois livraison impec'. A chaque fois j'ai appellé afin de faire livrer ma commande au bureau, donc à priori changement de plan de dernière minute pour eux, et aucun problème.

Mais si j'ai bien compris c'est surtout le service de TNT France qui est de très mauvaise qualité.


----------



## mandrax_fr (12 Novembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> plusieurs choses:
> 
> -> Chronopost et La Poste n'ont rien a voir ... Chronopost est une entreprise et entite totalement exterieure a La Poste. La seule chose, c'est que La Poste et Chronopost ont un partenariat pour la mise a disposition des produits chronopost dans les bureaux de La Poste moyennant finance... mais cela pourrait etre un autre transporteur ... c'est jusque que Chronopost a compris en premier l'interet d'un tel partenariat en terme de penetration de marches sur le reseau national francais ...
> 
> ...



OLALA STOP !!! faut pas me sortir des si grosses bétises, surtout quans elles sont fausses !!!

"Avec un chiffre d'affaires 2003 de 695 millions d'euros, Chronopost International, filiale du groupe La Poste, créée en 1985, se présente comme le spécialiste européen du transport et de la livraison express dans le monde."

Voila donc je sais ce de quoi je parle, si j'en avais pas été sur et certain, je ne l'aurais jamais dit


----------



## MrStone (12 Novembre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais si j'ai bien compris c'est surtout le service de TNT France qui est de très mauvaise qualité.



Moi j'ai surtout eu des problèmes de tracking : première commande, le colis est arrivé avant que le tracking soit mis à jour (le lendemain).
Deuxième commande, pas de tracking du tout. Le colis a été expédié, et depuis resté sans nouvelles. Je l'ai reçu une semaine après.

Sinon dans l'ensemble je n'ai pas eu à me plaindre de TNT, mais c'est vrai qu'ils souffrent d'une mauvaise réputation en France.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

Une petite info à destination des Suisses romands du forum, et plus particulièrement à ceux du sud-ouest de la Suisse.

Je l'avais constaté lors de la commande de mon iMac G5 et cela se confirme avec ma dernière commande sur l'AppleStore: les colis acheminés par TNT passent désormais par Zurich... ce qui fait que le colis met un jour de plus à arriver...

Auparavant un colis passait par les Pays-Bas (en principe), arrivait à Genève le matin suivant, et était acheminé dans la matinée chez le client. Désormais, le cheminement est le suivant: le colis venant des Pays-Bas arrive à Zurich dans la matinée, est acheminé ensuite sur Genève... pour être livré le jour suivant...

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer ces changements dans la manière d'acheminer de TNT? Tout passe désormais par Zurich? Même ce qui doit être livré à l'autre bout de la Suisse?


----------



## lel (12 Novembre 2004)

@ mandrax: filiale de La Poste ... mais a quel pourcentage .... C'est ca qui est interessant ... Chronopost est une entreprise exterieure a La Poste tant le % est faible en terme de participation. Je ne sais plus exactement de quelle est l'origine Chronopost, il s'agit d'un pays nordique ... C'est devenu Chronopost lors de la prise de participation faible de La Poste. A noter que les circuits de tri et de distribution de Chronopost n'ont rien a voir avec La Poste ...

A+
Max


----------



## J_K (12 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Auparavant un colis passait par les Pays-Bas (en principe), arrivait à Genève le matin suivant, et était acheminé dans la matinée chez le client. Désormais, le cheminement est le suivant: le colis venant des Pays-Bas arrive à Zurich dans la matinée, est acheminé ensuite sur Genève... pour être livré le jour suivant...


  Vraiment??? Bon ok tu as pas l'air sûr, mais moi je croyais que c'était par Genève. Mais si jamais, comme j'attends mon PowerBook, je vais pouvoir te dire tout ça très bientôt. Dès que le tracking sur TNT sera possbile, je te confirme tout ca.

 Je te tiens au courant... On verra bien s'il passe par Genève ou Zürich.

  ++


----------



## macflip (12 Novembre 2004)

pas de soucis pour tnt et moi

il m ont livré ce matin mon pti ibook sans problème


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

T.N.T ?

Tri-Nitro-Toluène ? et y'en a qu'on confiance ? 
chapeau bas... 

(oh ça va hein ? un peu d'humour même nul n'a jamais tué un thread...)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> T.N.T ?
> 
> Tri-Nitro-Toluène ? et y'en a qu'on confiance ?
> chapeau bas...
> ...


 C'est vrai qu"on commençait à s'ennuyer dans ce thread!


----------



## rhopalies (12 Novembre 2004)

mais mais mais... à vous lire j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas refuser son colis s'il est endommagé ?
 Genre je refuse, le colis repart au point de départ et apple refait le colis aprsè avoir vérifié que tout est parfait en état ?

 Enfin... lorsque je commande en VPC, si le colis est endommagé, je le refuse. :hein:

 Avec TNT et son Mac, on peut pas ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2004)

rhopalies a dit:
			
		

> mais mais mais... à vous lire j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut pas refuser son colis s'il est endommagé ?
> Genre je refuse, le colis repart au point de départ et apple refait le colis aprsè avoir vérifié que tout est parfait en état ?
> 
> Enfin... lorsque je commande en VPC, si le colis est endommagé, je le refuse. :hein:
> ...



Tu peux tout à fait refuser un colis que tu estimes en mauvais état... et surtout son contenu. Un collègue avait commandé un graveur sur l'AppleStore il y a de ça trois ou quatre ans... A la récéption, le colis était tout simplement vide! Refus... et remboursement de la part d'Apple. Je crois qu'il est ensuite allé acheter le graveur chez un revendeur.


----------



## Silverscreen (12 Novembre 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bon courage, TNT m'a fait exactement ce meme coup DEUX fois de suite pour le meme colis....
> des stars je vous dis...



Idem, avec Mac OS X beta : c'est reparti en Irlande (pourquoi, aussi pour du soft ?) alors qu'il livraient à mon lieu de travail où il y avait une réception ouverte jour et nuit...


----------



## angelsebastien (13 Novembre 2004)

J'hallucine, TNT devait passé aujourd'hui chez moi pour me livrer mon precieux iBook 12' et mon iPod 20 Go que j'ai commandé voilà 2 semaines sur l'Applestore et ce c.. de livreur n'est même pas capable de sonné !!! J'hallucine vraiment !!!
  Depuis mercredi il etait a Garonor mais comme jeudi c'etait ferié ils ne me l'ont pas livrer ce qui fait que cela a été reporté a aujourd'hui vendredi.
  Comme je ne l'ai pas receptionné aujourd'hui je suis obligé d'attendre Lundi prochain alors que je pensais pouvoir passé le week-end tranquille a tester le système vu que je suis un switcher. Tant pis...
  Tout ca pour dire que TNT c'est vraiment des feignants et que si j'avais su j'aurais deboursé quelques sous en plus pour etre livré par quelqu'un d'autre qu'eux (genre UPS qui eux sont serieux)
    TNT= caca


----------



## Eve (14 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir @ tous (et toutes) !!

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai voté "non", je m'explique :
Eh bien comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai souffert du manque de compétence de TNT concernant les livraisons du samedi !
eh oui, après 15-20 min de telephone, je tombe sur quelqu'un qui m'explique que l'on va me rappeler pour mon problème (colis "soit disant" passé) et effecivement, un jeune famme me rapplelle et m'explique que samedi je serai livré!! et bien sur, si je post ici vous vous doutez de la fin...("ah mais il n'y a personne samedi au revoir") !
et je vois a l'instant que des personne du forum se sont faites livrés ! je suis plutot décu par TNT mais j'espère que les livrés en profite bien sur     !
bon eh bien je n'ai plus qu'a attendre demain....j'espère....  

bon courage et bonne chance (surtout) aux autres


----------



## J_K (15 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Je te tiens au courant... On verra bien s'il passe par Genève ou Zürich.
> 
> ++


  Bon voilà Olivier... Mon imprimante était en transit en Hollande, et elle a été expédiée en Suisse, à... *Zürich*. TNT me l'apporte demain.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Bon voilà Olivier... Mon imprimante était en transit en Hollande, et elle a été expédiée en Suisse, à... *Zürich*. TNT me l'apporte demain.



Je songe à lancer un coup de fil à TNT un de ces quatre pour savoir s'ils peuvent me renseigner sur ce changement d'acheminement qui fait prendre un jour de plus à la livraison.


----------



## J_K (15 Novembre 2004)

Mais je crois que c'est une histoire de taxe d'aéroport... ou qqch comme ca...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Mais je crois que c'est une histoire de taxe d'aéroport... ou qqch comme ca...



Peux-tu m'en dire plus? Auparavant les colis arrivaient par avion sur Genève. Désormais, ils passent par Zurich... mais comment sont-ils acheminés de Zurich à Genève? En avion? En camion? En tout les cas, si c'est un motif économique, je ne vois guère où il peut se situer... :mouais: En plus, ça n'est pas écologique...  Mais ça, c'est un autre débat.


----------



## J_K (15 Novembre 2004)

D'après ce que j'ai entendu ce serait parce que l'aéroport de Genève veut plus de fric sur les boites de transport, donc ca ne doit plus etre Genève la porte d'accès à la Suisse pour eux. Ils sont sur Zürich et acheminent vers Genève, mais je suis pas sûr que ca soit en avion...

 Enfin, voilà, je continue de suivre mon imprimante te je te dit si elle passe par Genève, mais je crois qu'ils me la livrent sans transiter encore à Genève.

 Mais cela reste information à confirmer...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Novembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai entendu ce serait parce que l'aéroport de Genève veut plus de fric sur les boites de transport, donc ca ne doit plus etre Genève la porte d'accès à la Suisse pour eux. Ils sont sur Zürich et acheminent vers Genève, mais je suis pas sûr que ca soit en avion...
> 
> Enfin, voilà, je continue de suivre mon imprimante te je te dit si elle passe par Genève, mais je crois qu'ils me la livrent sans transiter encore à Genève.
> 
> Mais cela reste information à confirmer...



Ok... Merci de l'explication. A mon avis cela passe par Genève, au centre TNT de l'aéroport. Si je m'en réfère au tracking...







Et le tracking Apple m'indique une arrivée en Suisse dans le canton de Saint-Gall... à Buchs. :mouais:


----------



## J_K (16 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Et le tracking Apple m'indique une arrivée en Suisse dans le canton de Saint-Gall... à Buchs. :mouais:



Ben j'ai la meme chose que toi pour mon imprimante... Avec le "out for delivery" daté d'aujourd'hui, ce matin.

Donc mon imprimante arrive cet après midi, espéront que qqn sera à la maison....

Et le PowerBook traine... je poste ici pour le PowerBook, je comprends pas tout sur le tracking apecode... 

++

PS
peut etre à samedi...


----------



## Chococed (17 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Voila ma commande est passé en shipped aujourd'hui et jj'aimerais savoir si je peux appeler l'apple store ou TNT afin de changer l'adresse de livraison.
En effet, étant étudiant, je voudrais le faire livrer au boulot de ma mere  . En plus ol s'agit d'un tabac donc se sera plus facile pour TNT peut etre......
Je commence a avoir peur tout de meme car depuis que je lis ce forum les avos TNT me semble plus péjoratif que mékioratif....j'ai pas envi de recevoir mon ibook pour mon premier switch en piece détachée


----------



## G3ck0 (17 Novembre 2004)

Oui,  pas de pb!
Lorsqu'il est pris en charge par TNT (ce qui est le cas pour moi, à l'instant, je suis content), 
ben tu telephone (D'ailleurs, si qqun veux donner le num de TNT, qu'il le fasse )
et tu leur dis de modifier l'adresse de livraison!

Tu peux aussi le faire directement au Store, par Tel, en allant peut etre(j'en suis pas sur), dans le menu "Suivi de colis", et en leur demandant ou ca en est, et s'il est possible de changer l'adresse de livraison 

++, et toujours, bon courage pour l'attente


----------



## Chococed (17 Novembre 2004)

hello G3ck0.

Le numéro TNT il n'y a qu'a se rendre sur le site TNt et normalement il doit y etre.
Alors au fait tu n'as toujous pas été livrer ?
Je sais que tu as commander office 2004 et j'ai lu dans un post qu'il est trés lent...j'espere que l'on ne sera pas tro déçu !!!!!

Dsl pour les modos si une parti est hors sujet...


----------



## G3ck0 (18 Novembre 2004)

Si j'ai été livré, enfin, je suis allé cherché mon ordi chez TNT tout à l'heure.

Je vous raconte :
Je sors de cours a 10h ce matin (ben oui, c'est comme ca, et plus cours de la journée), et je doit aller a Bordeaux centre dans une librairie, pour accompagner un copain.
Sur la route, on passe chez lui, et on se connecte (avec beaucoup de mal, ben oui c'est XP  )
et je vois que mon ordi est sur la plate-forme TNT de Bordeaux.

Apres, la librairie, je vais a la plate forme (ben oui, c'est sur la route pour rentrer chez moi),
je demande a l'hotesse :
Je viens pour savoir si mon colis a été livré (j'avais imprimé chez mon pote, le bon de commande)
Je lui donne le num Apple de ma commande, et ils ne osnt pas capable de me répondre !!!!
C'est dingue ! En plus, voila l'acceuil quoi, limite vous me faite chier, je viens de me faire livré ma bouffe, je vais manger.
Apres lui avoir indiqué, donc mon nom, mon num de commande Apple, et mon lieu de livraison, elle trouve, et appelle le livreur !
Mon colis n'a pas été livré, mais il est dans le camion !
Voulez vous revenir a 13h pour prendre votre colis?
Je lui demande si c'est possible qu'il relivre chez moi, et oui, il a dut deja essayer de me livrer chez moi!
et on me dit que non, que la livraison ne sera pas le même jour sinon 

Allez, je rentre chez moi, et je demande a ma maman, si le livreur est passé.
Et même pas, même pas d'avis de passage, rien, alors que chez TNT, on me dit qu'on a essayer, de me livrer.
C'est pas fou ca ???

Enfin, je suis allé cherché mon TiBook (qui est trop bien), et un beau carton, couleur carton 
Même si le détail de la commande figure sur le carton, c'est pas la belle boîte, qui laisse apparaitre l'iBook, que l'on voit!
C'est bien, ca permet d'éviter le vol, ou du moins les envies de vol!

Le carton n'est pas du tout abimé, a part un petit accro et un peu de saleté!

Donc, moi je dis confiance a TNT, pour ce qui est de l'état du Colis, mais pour le relationnel --> 000000 pointé

A+
Je fais un post sur l'éclosion de mon iBook, un peu plus tard 
D'abord, faut que je trouve qqun qui peux stocker des Photos....


----------



## sylko (18 Novembre 2004)

Eve a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir @ tous (et toutes) !!
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai voté "non", je m'explique :
> Eh bien comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai souffert du manque de compétence de TNT concernant les livraisons du samedi !
> ...


Alors ton iBook. Tu l'as enfin reçu ou pas?


----------



## SeraphinLampion (18 Novembre 2004)

Livraison le samedi: avec plusieurs tranporteurs dits "rapides" (DHL par exemple, qui fait voler ses avions la nuit au dessus de chez moi), on peut demander une livraison le samedi. Il y a même des enveloppes spéciales "livraison le samedi". Et un supplément "livraison le samedi". A chaque fois que j'ai essayé (en réception ou envoi), la livraison s'est faite le lundi d'après, et après réclamation, la réponse est "ben dans cette zone, on ne livre pas le samedi". Alors que lorsque j'avais appelé avant, on me disait, pas de problème on livre le samedi.
 Donc c'est comme ça: si quelqu'un vous envoie quelque chose pour livraison le samedi, prévoyez d'attendre aussi le lundi.
 Le mieux est de faire livrer chez un commerçant que vous connaissez, qui a des heures d'ouvertures étendues...mais, certains expéditeurs (dell par exemple) à refusent de livrer à une adresse différente de l'adresse du titulaire de la carte de crédit. Je n'ai pas essyé pour applestore.

 TNT est censé passer chez moi reprendre le iMac G5 qui kernel panique chaque jour. On verra bien quand il passeront.....


----------



## J_K (20 Novembre 2004)

Pour 	ma part, après une certaine attente tout de meme, me voilà en train de poster avec mon tout nouveau PowerBook 15''. Je ne regette pas mon switch...  
J'ai pu tout transférer...

Mais le truc c'est que depuis que TNT a pris mon PB en charge en Hollande, ca n'a mis que trois jours pour arriver... Mais c'est le transporteur Kuehne & Nagel qui a trainé cette fois ci.

Voilà.. Je vais farfouiller cette machine maintenant
+++


----------



## shtroumfignou (22 Novembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde!!
Je pose le décors :

statut tracking apple :
*Delivered
*MIONS, 69, FR
*22 Nov 2004 08:19


Statut TNT :`
22 Nov 2004*
09:19*
Lyon*
Onforwarded For Delivery*

Je suis de Chalon sur Saone dans le 71.
Si je suis pas trop con (j'espère l'être sur ce coup) ,mon G5 bi est livré à Mions dans le 69 ,non ???
Argh rassuré moi!!!


----------



## wappo (22 Novembre 2004)

shtroumfignou a dit:
			
		

> Argh rassuré moi!!!



Euh      :mouais: ....


----------



## lel (22 Novembre 2004)

non non c ok normalement ... il a ete livree de Cork a la plate forme de Lyon ... pour le dispaching local !

Voir MP !

A+
max


----------



## shtroumfignou (22 Novembre 2004)

Merci Lel   
C'est le delivered qui m'a fait flipper!!
D'autant plus que Mions est pas le genre de bled dans lequel je vois une plateforme de tri !!
Je verrais demain avant de m'emballer plus que ca!!


----------



## lel (22 Novembre 2004)

voir MP !

je t'explique tout dessus !

a+
Max


----------



## Chococed (24 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Voila sur kuene il y a inscrit ceci :


23 nov 0490 75 truck arrived at final destinationApple, Taiwan
23 nov 0430 10 departed directKN Luxemburg
22 nov 0486 00 shipment on hold by customerKN Luxemburg
18 nov 0432 05 Flight BookedKN Taiwan
17 nov 0430 60 departed from product sourceKN Taipei
17 nov 0405 00 boxes scannedKN Taipei
17 nov 0430 64 Departed from sourceApple, Taiwan
17 nov 0400 05 Data received from supplierApple, Taiwan 

pourriez vous me dire si c'est a partir de cet instant qu'est pris  en cherge le colis par TNT ?
Car il faut  que je les appelle afin de changer l'adresse de livraison.
Vous pensez que je le recevrez quand mon boobook ? vendredi ? lundi ? plus ?


merci.

Dsl pour les modos mais j'ai déja poster ce post dans Problèmes SAV, AppleCare, AppleStore, suivi de commandes, etc. [2] , mais je pense trouver plus de reponse sur ce post étant donné kil concerne le suivi par TNT alors encore pardon...


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2004)

Appelles les maintenant...

J'avais commandé mon iPod U2 et Jobs a promis début livraison pour le 16 nov (je l'avais commandé sur le store après l'annonce à Londres). Effectivement le 16 il est shipped de Shanghai, et le vendredi semaine dernière il est arrivé à Garonor... pas de livraison le weekend... je me suis dit j'attend lundi pour changer d'adresse, livraison à mon travail. Ben lundi matin quand je me suis connecté sur le site de TNT, il est arrivé à 6h du matin à Bordeaux, et le camion en delivery à partir de 7h30... et là c'est trop tard pour changer d'adresse, il fallait que je rappelle TNT pour changement d'adresse pour la livraison le lendemain (mardi dernier) à partir de 13h30. C'est ce que j'ai fait et Mardi matin il est arrivé à mon travail...

Un seul mot... *MAGNIFIQUE* en robe de soirée noire avec sa rose rouge sous le décolleté... ça n'a rien avoir avec la photo sur le site d'Apple...

Donc si tu es impatient et que un jour d'attente en plus est trop dur... passe leur un coup de fil...


----------



## Chococed (25 Novembre 2004)

salut les gars.

et bien ça y est je peus enfin accéder au suivi TNT.

Il y a écrit 


25 nov. 2004 14:13 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 25 nov. 2004 14:11 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 


Donc d'aprés ce que j'ai cru comprendre il part de Arnhem c'est ça ?

Vous pensez que je peut etre livrer demain ( j'habite dans le sud de la France a coté de perpignan ) ?  Ou bien la semaine prochaine?

Si je souhaite faire changer l'adresse il faut que j'apelle TNT ou Apple ?


L'attente est preque fini....enfin je l'espere....


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2004)

Salut Chococed,


 Dans mon cas, après Arnhem, il passe par Garonor avant de passer à Bordeaux....


----------



## Chococed (25 Novembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut Chococed,
> 
> 
> Dans mon cas, après Arnhem, il passe par Garonor avant de passer à Bordeaux....


Helo.

Bon et bien trés bien je crois qu'il n'arruvera pas avant la semaine prochaine mon iBook
Tant pis, j'avais tout le weekend pour m'y faire..... 

Mais bon ce n'est que partie remise

++


----------



## wappo (25 Novembre 2004)

Bah pour le coup, moi qui pensais avoir encore une mauvaise surprise - j'ai été agréablement surpris par TNT. Commande prise en compte hier au pays bas vers 14h, livré aujourd'hui à 15h (mici la gardienne). J'ai passé un coup de fil à madame TNT ce matin, elle m'a dit que je ne serais pas livré avant demain voir lundi prochain alors que le mac était sur garonor depuis aujourd'hui 3h00. A croire que mon coup de fil à fait bouger les choses, par contre pas un seul coup de fil du livreur bien qu'il avait mon numéro... m'enfin. Chapeau TNT pour la rapidité


----------



## Chococed (25 Novembre 2004)

wappo a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour le coup, moi qui pensais avoir encore une mauvaise surprise - j'ai été agréablement surpris par TNT. Commande prise en compte hier au pays bas vers 14h, livré aujourd'hui à 15h (mici la gardienne). J'ai passé un coup de fil à madame TNT ce matin, elle m'a dit que je ne serais pas livré avant demain voir lundi prochain alors que le mac était sur garonor depuis aujourd'hui 3h00. A croire que mon coup de fil à fait bouger les choses, par contre pas un seul coup de fil du livreur bien qu'il avait mon numéro... m'enfin. Chapeau TNT pour la rapidité


Ouaaaaa a t'en croire peut etre que j'aurais de la chance et qu'il arrivera demain aprés midi !!!!!!
se serait trop bien !!!!!

En plus lundi je serais pas chez moi !!! il faut absolument que je fasse changer l'adresse s'il ne passe pas demain !!!!


----------



## blackninja (26 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous ....

   Dis moi Chococed, jsuis pareil que toi :

26 Nov 2004 05:02
Garonor Road Hub
Consignment Received At Transit Point

26 Nov 2004 03:41
Garonor Road Hub
Import Received

25 Nov 2004 23:50
Eindhoven
Shipped From Originating Depot

25 Nov 2004 14:27
Arnhem Hub
Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

25 Nov 2004 14:27
Arnhem Hub
Consignment Received At Transit Point 

    enfin je pense ... tu peux me tenir au courant pour ta livraison ???

   Sinon est-ce qu'on peut aller chercher directement les colis sur le site de TNT ??
   Pour Bordeaux c'est à l'aéroport de Mérignac non ???

   Je pense pas que mon PB15'' + iPod photo arrive aujourd'hui mais ... sait-on jamais !!!


----------



## Chococed (26 Novembre 2004)

blackninja a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous ....
> 
> Dis moi Chococed, jsuis pareil que toi :
> 
> ...


 

Hello.

Je suis exactement au meme suivi que toi a l'heure qu'il est a 2 min prés.
Je ne sais pas si on peut aller le chercher directement sur le site. Moi j'habite a cote de perpignan donc je vais pas aller péter a Bordeaux exprés....amoins qu'il y est un centre plus prés.

Pour savoir si tu peus aller le chercher, je crois que G3ck0 apu se rendre chez TNT a Bordeaux...Ca doit certainement etre possible.

Au fait tu es dans quelle partie de la France ?

Tien moi au courant si tu reçois ton PowerBook dans l'aprem...


++


----------



## blackninja (26 Novembre 2004)

Pas de pb je tiens au courant si je recois cet aprem
 Je vais appeler tnt  entre 12h et 2h

 Sinon j'habite près de Lacanau (50km de Bordeaux) et si ca peut me permettre d'attendre 1 jour en moins, je vais pas hesiter à aller le chercher ...


----------



## Chococed (26 Novembre 2004)

blackninja a dit:
			
		

> Pas de pb je tiens au courant si je recois cet aprem
> Je vais appeler tnt entre 12h et 2h
> 
> Sinon j'habite près de Lacanau (50km de Bordeaux) et si ca peut me permettre d'attendre 1 jour en moins, je vais pas hesiter à aller le chercher ...


ok merci.

C'est sur que si tu as la possibilité de l'avoir plus tot....

Tien moi au courant de ce que t'as dit TNT quand tu les a appelés ( ou en sont les clis etc...car je suppose que l'on doit etre dans la meme livraison)

++


----------



## blackninja (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon voila j'ai appelé tnt à 13h et ils m'ont dis que le(s) camions arriveraient ce soir sur Bordeaux (vendredi) donc pas de livraison aujourd'hui 

 Ils m'ont dit que ca sera livré lundi.

 Je leur ai demandé si je pouvais venir chercher les colis lundi et ils m'ont repondu qu'il n'y avait pas de probleme mais seulement en debut d'apres midi (le matin ils dechargent les camions du WE et preparent les expeditions regionales...).

 Ils m'ont meme demander mon n° de tel au cas ou.

 Donc j'irais lundi en debut d'aprem.... 

 Pour Perpignan ? Je sais qu'il y a un centre regional sur Toulouse également . Est-ce que ton colis va passer par Bordeaux ou Toulouse ??
 De toutes facons je pense qu'il ne fera pas Paris-Bordeaux-Toulouse , il ira directement à Toulouse ...

 Alors avec un peu de chance tu l'auras lundi dans la soirée ...
 Bon courage

 PS : n'hesite pas à les appeler ( quand j'ai dit que je voulais connaitre la date de livraison d'un colis, mon interlocutrice m'a demandé si c'etait du materiel Apple !!!! )


----------



## Chococed (26 Novembre 2004)

blackninja a dit:
			
		

> Bon voila j'ai appelé tnt à 13h et ils m'ont dis que le(s) camions arriveraient ce soir sur Bordeaux (vendredi) donc pas de livraison aujourd'hui
> 
> Ils m'ont dit que ca sera livré lundi.
> 
> ...


et bien je vais aller les appeler alors.
Je vais demander a changer l'aresse de livraison car je ne suis pa la lundi j'ai cour.

Merci^pour tou c renseignements

conte rendu de switch la semaine prochaine 

++


----------



## Chococed (26 Novembre 2004)

Bon bon bon et bien je veins a l'instant de d'appeler TNT.

Accueil trés sympathique et la demoiselle au téléphone m'as trés bien renseigné ( j'espere...)
Donc mon colis est en transit.
La livraison est prévu mardi matin normalement et elle m'as dit de rappeler lundi soir pour effectuer le changement d'dresse si changement d'adresse il y a...
Donc voili voilou...

Je vais donc pouvoir passer mon weekend a réviser mon partiel d'histoire et a attendre impatiamment mon iBook.


Voila


je dis bravo a Tnt pout son acceuil...

On verra le reste

++


----------



## gaturv35 (27 Novembre 2004)

Ca y est mon 'ti iBook est enfin arrivé Jeudi dernier et cela n'a pas été sans mal ! Pour ne pas faillir à la règle, moi aussi j'ai quelques reproches à faire à TNT et surtout à leur service clientèle. En effet, étant donné que je suis sur Rennes la semaine, j'ai téléphoné Mardi à TNT pour demander un changement d'adresse étant donné qu'à l'origine il devait être livré chez mes parents. Déjà, tout le monde n'est pas d'accord suivant l'heure à laquelle on téléphone. Je téléphone le matin et on me dit qu'il faut envoyer soit un fax soit un mail, je retéléphone l'après-midi (la demoiselle ne m'avait pas donné une adresse email correcte) et on me répond que le changement peut-être effectué par téléphone et qu'il n'y a pas besoin de fax ni de mail. Donc je demande le changement, on me répond que mon changement a été pris en compte.
Le lendemain matin, je vais à la Fac et vérifie que le changement a été pris en compte, quenéni! Je retéléphone, on me demande quand j'ai fais ma demande et je réponds la veille. On me dit que ce n'est pas normal que cela n'a pas encore été pris en compte et qu'elle allait remédier à cela. On me dit ensuite que le chauffeur a été prévenu de ne pas livrer chez mes parents mais de le ramener au dépot pour qu'il soit réexpédier vers Rennes en début d'aprem. Content à l'idée de savoir que j'allais reçevoir mon iBook l'après-midi, je reçois un coup de fil de ma mère qui me dit qu'il a été livré 1 heure plus tôt ! Il ne me restait plus qu'à attendre hier soir pour enfin pouvoir profiter de mon bijou.

Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire, Bravo TNT !  :hein:


----------



## Chococed (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde
Voila mon iBook vien d'arriver a l'entrepot TNT de Toulouse.
Croyez vous qu'il arrivera cet aprémidi ?

Merci de vos réponse

Bonne journée a tous


----------



## G3ck0 (29 Novembre 2004)

Chococed a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> Voila mon iBook vien d'arriver a l'entrepot TNT de Toulouse.
> Croyez vous qu'il arrivera cet aprémidi ?
> 
> ...


Ca y est, content pour toi 

Bientot la connaissance de la bête, et surtout 'noublie pas le roman photo


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2004)

G3ck0 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, content pour toi
> 
> Bientot la connaissance de la bête, et surtout 'noublie pas le roman photo



Essayons quand même de rester dans le sujet, ici. C'est-à-dire les expériences, bonnes ou mauvaises avec le livreur TNT.


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Novembre 2004)

Oui, confiance... et puis, de toute façon, on a pas le choix, donc autant leur faire confiance...

Perso, quand j'avais commandé mon PowerBook, lorsque j'avai appelé pour fixer le RDV de livraison, TNT s'est rendu compte qu'ils n'avait ABSOLUEMENT pas mon adresse... mais bon, ce genre de tracas, ça se gère facilement.

Donc oui, confiance, et sans problème.


----------



## Chococed (30 Novembre 2004)

et voila...

l est maintenant 17h16 et je n'est toujours pas vu le livreur de chez tnt, alors que je devais etre livré ce matin...je suis déçu !!!

jusqu'a quelle heure s'effectu les livraison ??? vous croyez que j'ai encore une chance pour aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Chococed (30 Novembre 2004)

La soirée ce termi,e bien tristement sans mon ibook qui était prévu aujourd'hui....snif

Donc voila j'aimerais savoir si vous avez déja eu des retards dans la livraison avec TNT ?

Vous croyez qu'ils passeron demain ???


Désolé si j'insiste autant suir mon cas (...) mais c'est que je m'inquitéte et que j'ai pas envi d'attendre 2 semaine de plus !!!!!

merci de vos reponses...

++


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Novembre 2004)

Perso je ne dirais pas que je ne leurs fait pas confiance mais je mets en doute leur serieux.
 La livraison de mon iMac etait prévu le 30/11 entre 14h et 18h et il m'a été livré le 29/11 à 11h30...
 Ok c'est pas catastrophique, au contraire, mais bon, ça a vraiment valu le coup que je leur téléphone et que je m'organise dans mon travail afin de pouvoir me liberer le 30/11 aprés-midi...


----------



## Chococed (30 Novembre 2004)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Perso je ne dirais pas que je ne leurs fait pas confiance mais je mets en doute leur serieux.
> La livraison de mon iMac etait prévu le 30/11 entre 14h et 18h et il m'a été livré le 29/11 à 11h30...
> Ok c'est pas catastrophique, au contraire, mais bon, ça a vraiment valu le coup que je leur téléphone et que je m'organise dans mon travail afin de pouvoir me liberer le 30/11 aprés-midi...


J'aurais aimé etre dans ton cas.... 


Ben moi quand j'ai appelé la dame au teléphone m'as dit " bon et bien on vous livrera demain je note ça tout de suite"


De plus étant donné que j'habite dans un village j'espere que le gars il va pas galérer pour trouver....et qu'il va se donner la peine de chercher au moins !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2004)

Que ce soit pour mon PowerMac l'année dernière ou pour l'iBook d'un copain cette semaine TNT a été sérieux et a livré à l'heure prévue


----------



## Kr!st0f (30 Novembre 2004)

Bah tu vois, ça illustre bien ce que je dis, ça sert à rien de leurs téléphoner, autant pisser dans un violon.


----------



## Chococed (30 Novembre 2004)

ouais je verrai bien demain s'il me livre.

mais bon je suis quand meme un petit peu déçu car ayant appelé deux fois (vendredi et hier ) la personne que j'ai m'avait bien confirmé la livraison pour le mardi 30 entre 8-13...

enfin ...


----------



## Chococed (1 Décembre 2004)

Faut pas déconner quand meme !!!!

Comme je l'ai marqué dans les autres posts, Tnt devait passer hier me livrer...mais RIEN.
Donc hier a 17h j'appelle pour voir ou en est mon colis...la femme avait l'air perdu et elle me demande quand je serai dispo.je lui répond mercredi et elle me di " ok c'est noté".
Aujourd'hui, donc mercredi, j'arrive chez moi a midi et on me dit que personne n'est passé. Doutant de l'attitude non professionnelle de mon interlocutrice la veille, je décide de rappelé TNT. La personne que j'ai au bout de fil me répond qu'elle n'était pas au  courant d'une livraison a mon adresse aujourd'hui !!!! En plus, en allant sur le site TNT pour voir le suivis, on me dit que hier a 10h30 le livreur est passé mais qu'il n'y avait personne!!!! c'est uin comble car je n'est pas bougé d'un poil hier matin et je ne fesais que guetter véhicules a la recherche du camion TNT ....

Enfin, j'ai donc demandé a mon interlocutrice de tout a l'heure de me faire livrer demain. j'ai effectué un changement l'adresse et décider de me faire livrer sur le lieu de travail de ma mere ( c'est un bureau tabac donc si le gars il trouve pas il est vraiment pas doué franchement !!!!) et le numéro de téléphone. Je suis sur que la personne au téléphone a effectué ma demande car je l'ai entendu faire les modification sur son ordi et elle m'a fait redire l'adresse plusieurs fois afin d'etre sur.

Je suis tout de meme déçu par le manque de professionnalisme de certain membres de l'équipe TNT.

J'espere avoir mon colis demain (...)


----------



## Chococed (1 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir a tous et excusé de vous ennuyé encore mais est ce que lorsque l'on effectue un changement d'adresse auprés de TNT celui ci est retranscrit sur le suivi de la commande sur leur site ?

merci


----------



## mac-aïoli (2 Décembre 2004)

TNT m'a livré aujourd'hui. Le livreur n'a même pas été capable de trouver mon domicile (j'habite en ville à une adresse facilement accessible), et il m'a donné rendez-vous à deux patés de maison de chez moi en me disant c'est pas lourd (tu parles). 
heureusement le mac est entier.


----------



## BELMESSER (19 Décembre 2004)

*Voila donc je suis content. APPLE a retrouvé il y a quelques jours la trace de mon paiement/Cheque,la commande de mon IMAC G5 20 pouces+ apple Care est devenue OPEN le 14/12, SHIPPED le 15/12, ou le bazar a ete remis a TNT Nederlands. dixit suivi/commande..*
*Mais par contre plus d"èvolution depuis le 15. Pas de lieu d'enlevement du colis,sur le suivi TNT, par le fameux "tracking Number"...Qui reste inconnu sur le site TNT NL.*

*Bon,le délai en jours ouvrés est de 5 a 6 jours selon APPLE,alors on attend un peu..*
*Aujourd hui c est le samedi 19..*
*Mais bon, on m'a dit que NOEL c'était le 25 decembre,et a 45 ans,je veux y croire encore.*
*Je guette le traineau et l attelage de renes. Ou bien bebert avec l IVECO 15 tonnes*


----------



## neo38 (21 Décembre 2004)

Chococed> Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi.
 Vendredi TNT m'appelle en me disant qu'ils passeront lundi, et hier rien du tout, pas uns eul camion. Ce que je comprends pas trop le suivis sur internet qui met ça :


> 21 Dec 2004 08:17 Lyon Out For Delivery
> 20 Dec 2004 09:22 Lyon Out For Delivery
> 20 Dec 2004 02:08 Lyon Import Received
> 17 Dec 2004 08:05 Lyon Import Received


----------



## NightWalker (21 Décembre 2004)

ça veut dire que le gars de TNT a "essayé" de livrer le 20 et le 21... n'hésites surtout pas à les appeler, car ils sont vraiment capable de faire n'importe quoi...


----------



## ultimate2 (21 Décembre 2004)

En théorie je suis livré demain.

Une fois mon ibook arrivé en Europe, j'ai pu suivre sa trace avec le tracking de TNT. J'ai constaté qu'il n'avait pas pu m'être livré en raison d'une adresse manquante ou erronée et était donc mis en consignation à l'entrepôt.

J'ai téléphoné au service international  qui a pu me renseigner et rectifier l'erreur: un caractère d'accentuation s'était mué en une autre lettre, modifiant le nom de ma rue en un nom plausible mais inexistant.

Conclusion: Sur apple store, ne pas utiliser de caractères accentués quand on livre ses coordonnées.


----------



## neo38 (22 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que le gars de TNT a "essayé" de livrer le 20 et le 21... n'hésites surtout pas à les appeler, car ils sont vraiment capable de faire n'importe quoi...


 
 bon bah je l'ai reçu hier à 13h. Le mec m'a appelé car il savait pas ou se trouver ma rue, je lui ai expliquer (c'est pas bien difficile), mais il a quand même réussi à se pommer . J'ai poursuivi le camion en criant . Mais bon j'ai vite oublié la mésaventure quand j'ai ouvert et essayer mon ibook (c'est mon premier mac ).


----------



## canardo (22 Décembre 2004)

ATTENTION : Quand TNT ne trouve pas l'adresse, ben il renvoie le colis tout simplement a Apple...
Ca m'est arrive 2 fois le mois dernier !!! Meme apres les avoir contacte !! Et le plus drole c'est que l'adresse qu'il n'ont pas trouve, ben c'est a 2 pates de maison de leurs entrepots a Roissy!!! TNT c'est de la dynamite !
Et t'as beau les engueuler, engueuler Apple (qui comprend mais ne peut rien faire...) le service ne s'ameliore absolument pas.
Le probleme, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de solution etant donne que TNT est l'unique transporteur de Apple Store en France et ils n'ont pas l'intention d'en changer car ils sont tres satisfaits de leurs services (dixit un bonhomme que j'ai eu en ligne chez Apple store..)
Qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? Ben on fait avec...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

[Mode Hors-Sujet : ON]

Et dire que le Père Noël est sponso par TNT   

[ Mode Hors-Sujet : OFF ]



PS: Cf. pub à la TV pour ceux qui auraient pas compris


----------



## macristof (22 Décembre 2004)

ultimate2 a dit:
			
		

> En théorie je suis livré demain.
> 
> Une fois mon ibook arrivé en Europe, j'ai pu suivre sa trace avec le tracking de TNT. J'ai constaté qu'il n'avait pas pu m'être livré en raison d'une adresse manquante ou erronée et était donc mis en consignation à l'entrepôt.
> 
> ...


 mieux encore, l'apple store n'a pas fournit l'adresse complete pour la livraison. le livreur a eut du mal a trouver "Bat D , 3° Etage 69001 LYON". le N° et le nom de la rue n'a pas été communiqué par Apple ...


----------



## G3ck0 (22 Décembre 2004)

C'est marrant, et pas marrant en même temps....

Moi, c'est pareil, mais pour mon prénom, donc c'est moins grave....

Mon prénom est Rémi, et sur mon adresse, ya :
Rumi....

C'est le codage, qui pose le probleme....
Enfin, c'est une erreur mineure, mais qui me permet d'eztre livré a la bonne adresse :d


----------



## NightWalker (22 Décembre 2004)

neo38 a dit:
			
		

> bon bah je l'ai reçu hier à 13h. Le mec m'a appelé car il savait pas ou se trouver ma rue, je lui ai expliquer (c'est pas bien difficile), mais il a quand même réussi à se pommer . J'ai poursuivi le camion en criant . Mais bon j'ai vite oublié la mésaventure quand j'ai ouvert et essayer mon ibook (c'est mon premier mac ).


  Heureusement que le chauffeur n'a pas accéléré en te voyant entrain de lui courrir après...   

  On attend donc tes impressions en tant que nouveau venu, d'ailleurs bienvenue..., dans le forum des switch. N'oublies pas les photos...


----------



## neo38 (22 Décembre 2004)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le chauffeur n'a pas accéléré en te voyant entrain de lui courrir après...


 Je voulais pas qu'il se casse avec mon ibook, il faut pas déconner quand même .




> On attend donc tes impressions en tant que nouveau venu, d'ailleurs bienvenue..., dans le forum des switch. N'oublies pas les photos...


 je vais aller faire un tour


----------



## illya Milapine (23 Décembre 2004)

Pour le moment aucune raison de ne pas être satisfait parce que je n'ai qu'une commande à mon actif venant de TNT et tout c'est bien passé  un cable raccord video pour ibook alors juste une petite enveloppe !!

mais j'avais vu sur macbidouille (excusez moi je ne fais pas de pub) des photos d'un G5 complétement explosé ... triste a voir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

de toute facon, n'importe quel transporteur est plus fiable que la poste...


----------



## FredStrasbourg (23 Décembre 2004)

'faut croire que je suis chanceux...

J'ai eu à 2 reprises affaire à TNT pour des commandes AppleStore (1 G4 QS et plus récemment, pour mon nouvel alu15...)
Et bien à part la nana au bout du fil qui disait que le colis n'était pas encore en France, alors que j'ai été livré 2 heures après..., tout est arrivé nickel, sans aucun défaut...
Mais c'est comme tout...


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2004)

Je m'incruste dans la conversation, sans lire les 5 pages qui précèdent, juste pour dire que lors d'une commande sur l'AppleStore, vous avez 3 lignes pour noter l'adresse ; à TNT Clermont-Ferrand (donc le bout du monde !), ils se retrouvent avec une seule des trois lignes ! Genre : "Appartement B20, Clermont-Ferrand" !

Conseil : remplissez les 3 lignes avec la même adresse, c'est plus prudent !


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2004)

macristof a dit:
			
		

> mieux encore, l'apple store n'a pas fournit l'adresse complete pour la livraison. le livreur a eut du mal a trouver "Bat D , 3° Etage 69001 LYON". le N° et le nom de la rue n'a pas été communiqué par Apple ...



Visiblement, même problème à Lyon !


----------



## pim (25 Décembre 2004)

J'ajoute que vous pouvez aussi oublier les apostrophes dans l'adresse !

Adresse rentrée : 11 rue de l'Intendance

Adresse *fournie par Apple* à TNT : 11 rue de l


----------



## fabinours (28 Décembre 2004)

Salut,


Moi, le livreur ne c'est pas géné d'appeler chez moi et de s'énerver sur ma pov maman parcequ'il ne trouvait pas la rue. En plus, ce bléreau à oublié de laisser la facture ce qui est embétant... Il est vrai que ça casse un peu l'image de marque d'Apple... En effet, le monde apple est merveilleux, sur leur site tout se passe bien mais dès que le paiement est validé, c'est autre chose... 

Je pense que pour le prix, on est en droit d'attendre une qualité de service irréprochable et dans le cas d'une vente par correspondance, le livreur joue un rôle vraiment non négligeable!!!!


----------



## nicolapinot (27 Janvier 2005)

A mon tour de mettre mon temoignage...
Ce matin, je regarde le suivi et je vois qu'il est arrivé a garonor dans la nuit (il etait tot). Une fois arrivé au boulot, je me dis que je vais quand meme appelé pour savoir un peu comment ca va se passer parce que j'ai pas de gardien et en plus, j'ai pas donnée le code parce qu'on m'a dit que c'etait pas une bonne idée (question de sécurité).
8H30, une jeune femme repond gentiment, me dis qu'elle peut me livrer ailleurs ou dans l'apres midi chez moi.
Au boulot, c'est la galere alors j'pte pour une livraison entre 14H00 et 18H00 chez moi, je file le code de la porte, le code de l'interphone, mon N° de portable.... la totale et je prends une demi journée (j'avais un peu prévenu que je devrais m'absenter courant de la semaine mais ils sont cool au boulot).
A 17H30, je m'inquiete et en fait, en regardant sur internet, je vois qu'ils sont passé ce matin et qu'ils ont pas pu rentrer (jimagine).
J'appelle en me disant que c'est une connerie mais non, pas de trace de mon appel de ce matin!!!!
Du coup, ils tentent une livraison exceptionnelle ce soir mais j'ai un peu de mal a y croire (faut trouver une chauffeur) et je vois pas trop comment je vais aller chercher ma cherie au boulot maintenant!


----------



## nicolapinot (27 Janvier 2005)

Finalement, je le sens bien....

27 Jan 2005 18:11 Garonor Out For Delivery
27 Jan 2005 11:00 Garonor Delivery Area Not Accessible
27 Jan 2005 09:00 Garonor Out For Delivery
27 Jan 2005 03:15 Garonor Road Hub Import Received
26 Jan 2005 22:55 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot
26 Jan 2005 16:57 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
26 Jan 2005 16:53 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
26 Jan 2005 16:22 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
26 Jan 2005 16:21 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## bouchon (7 Février 2005)

Est ce que TNT appelle forcément avant de passer ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

bouchon a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que TNT appelle forcément avant de passer ?



Non, ça n'est pas systématique. Ils l'ont fait pour mes récentes commandes, mais pas la dernière. Cela dépend du livreur peut-être, et sans doute qu'il n'y sont pas astreints.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Non, mais après le premier passage si, sinon elle laisse un numéro de téléphone.
Enfin, ça c'est dans ma région, c'est pas pareil partout et avec tous les vendeurs...


----------



## hunkydory (7 Février 2005)

Pour l'anecdote :

Aujourd'hui mêmee, à la pause déjeuner, avec des collègues du boulot, on voit un camion de livraison partir avec les portes arrières ouvertes !! On fait signe au gars, il s'arrête à l'arrach' en plein milieu de la rue pour refermer.

C'était TNT !!


----------



## Fran6 (7 Février 2005)

Salut tout le monde, 

J'ai commande mon nouveau powerbook la semaine derniere. il est soit disant parti aujourd'hui sauf que je ne sais pas d'ou ni quand il arrivera... Je n'ai pas encore compris le fonctionnement du tracking...tous mes numeros ne marchent pas sur le site de TNT. A defaut, je me contente pour le moment du tracking Apple. Si quelqu'un peut gentiment m'expliquer...

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai deja eu affaire a eux et c'etait assez pitoyable. Il avait une tonne de matos pour moi qui se baladait a l'arriere du camion... En plus, le mec fumait dans son camion et pour couronner le tout, c'etait meme pas TNT mais un sous-traitant... J'avais paye assez cher pour ca.... Une autre fois, directement TNT cette fois la, le mec a pose le paquet devant la porte de ma maison, donc dans la rue et il a signe a ma place !!!!!! J'ai appele TNT et ai fait tout un foin mais la gazelle n'en avait visiblement rien a cirer...

Donc, je croise les doigts.... Maintenant j'habite en Suisse, j'espere qu'ils sont plus serieux ici....

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## ForTheFun (8 Février 2005)

Salut Guinouss,

Comme toi j'ai commandé un powerbook le 01/2/05.

Je te conseil de suivre ton colis grâce à ce lien :
http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/

trouver sur le forum de mac génération :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80672


----------



## bouchon (8 Février 2005)

moi aussi j'ai commandé un powerbook 15 SD ya une semaine....depuis 4 jours plus aucune évolution... 
ca reste a "flight departed" de shangai  le 4 fevrier ......
c'est normal ?


----------



## Fran6 (9 Février 2005)

Merci ForTheFun,

Mon matos est en "Flight Departed" depuis hier. Donc, tout se passe (visiblement) pour le mieux. Normalement, il devrait arriver a la maison Mardi ou Mercredi de la semaine prochaine....
Bye
Guinouss


----------



## bouchon (9 Février 2005)

Ca veut dire quoi quand ils mettent : "Arrived at EDC" ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2005)

bouchon a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire quoi quand ils mettent : "Arrived at EDC" ?



Il s'agit du centre de tri européen, situé au Luxembourg si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

bonjour j'ai commandé mon ipod shuffle, et le tracker de TNT m'indique
qu'ils sont passés ce matin mais je n'était pas là. Savez vous comment
ça se passe dans ces cas là?


----------



## Brnml (10 Février 2005)

Si le livreur est bien passé à ton domicile, tu dois avoir un avis de passage dans ta boîte au lettres. Contacte les pour convenir d'un rendez-vous. Tel : 0825 071 071. Tu auras besoin de ton numéro de bordereau de livraison.


----------



## Apca (10 Février 2005)

Chez moi, ca c'est produit une fois aussi.

J'ai regarder sur l'avis de passage, et sonner au numéro de téléphone indiquer. J'ai expliquer un peu la situation et communiquer à mon correspondant au téléphone le numéro qui se trouvait sur l'avis de passage. On a alors convenu un rendez-vous pour le lendemain.


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

merci. j'ai pas eu d'avis de passage, peut-être parce qu'il faut passer
l'interphone ou avoir une clé PTT pour avoir accès aux boîtes aux lettres


----------



## macaml (10 Février 2005)

je les trouvent un peu gonflé che TNT, pour une entreprise qui affiche sa
disponibilité dans ses pub c'est raté.

d'abord ils passent ce matin sans prévenir. Ensuite ils te disent de choisir,
entre le matin et l'après midi (ce sont des réparateurs de chaudière ou quoi  ), avec des horaires 9H00/13H00 et 14H00/18H00 super pratiques
qui correspondent bien au plages où les gens travaillent.
Donc 2 solutions, soit vous expliquez gentillement à votre chef que des mec vont
entreposer des cartons dans le couloir (mais qu'il a pas à s'en faire), soit ...
vous prenez votre demi journée.

Donc en gros avec l'apple store il faut rajouter au prix le tarif de la demi journée
(et pour un ipod shuffle 512Mo, c'est pas hyper rentable)


----------



## HugoBoss249 (10 Février 2005)

moi, j'ai aussi eu des deboires avec TNT le jour de la livraison de DEUX IPODS je n'etais pas la mais au lieu de laisser un avis de passage il a tout laisse devant la porte .... durant une demi-journée ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

HugoBoss249 a dit:
			
		

> moi, j'ai aussi eu des deboires avec TNT le jour de la livraison de DEUX IPODS je n'etais pas la mais au lieu de laisser un avis de passage il a tout laisse devant la porte .... durant une demi-journée ....



Un post'it sur la boîte aux lettres c'est guère meix, tout le monde pouvait le prendre et téléphoner... Mais j'usqu'à maintenant je touche du bois...


----------



## Babast (10 Février 2005)

Ce matin, je me lève et consulte le tracking de TNT : mon iPod shuffle 1Go doit m'être livré aujourd'hui !  

Bien, ma femme est à la maison ce matin et comme, en général, les livreurs express livrent le matin, je me dis que tout est nickel...

Retour à la maison à midi : TNT pas encore passé.  Et ma femme doit s'absenter tout l'après-midi.  Je téléphone donc à TNT pour leur demander s'ils peuvent modifier l'adresse de livraison pour me livrer sur mon lieu de travail dans l'après-midi. Réponse : non, car le colis est "en cours de livraison" et il est trop tard pour toute modification.   

Je laisse donc sur la porte un gros panneau pour leur demander de déposer le colis chez mon voisin qui, lui, sera chez lui tout l'après-midi. Et je croise les doigts...

Par chance, le livreur n'a pas réussi à trouver l'impasse dans laquelle j'habite et il m'a donc téléphoné au boulot pour que je l'aide. Double chance : je travaille et j'habite dans la même ville (Obernai, en Alsace). Le livreur a donc accepté de me déposer le colis directement au taf !   

C'était ma première "expérience" avec TNT, et je suis donc satisfait.

De par mon travail, j'utilise souvent les services de divers transporteurs express (DHL, Chronopost, UPS). Et bien je peux vous dire que pour moi, il n'y en a pas un qui vaille mieux que l'autre. Cela dépend surtout du livreur qui effectue le dépôt ou l'enlèvement...


----------



## macaml (11 Février 2005)

Babast a dit:
			
		

> De par mon travail, j'utilise souvent les services de divers transporteurs express (DHL, Chronopost, UPS). Et bien je peux vous dire que pour moi, il n'y en a pas un qui vaille mieux que l'autre. Cela dépend surtout du livreur qui effectue le dépôt ou l'enlèvement...



je pense aussi, mais la prestation devrait être aussi sur la qualité (et pas seulement la vitesse). C'est quand même pas compliqué de prévenir de l'arriver. Les médecins
arrivent bien à donner des rendez vous bien qu'il ne peuvent garantir l'horaire, pourqoui un transporteur ne pourrait il pas le faire?


----------



## Fran6 (11 Février 2005)

Pour avoir bosse plusieurs annees dans la logistique et plus particulierement dans le monde de la messagerie, je peux vous dire qu'il est tres difficile de faire evoluer des structures. Avec le boom internet, de nombreuses societes se sont lancees a corps perdu dans le monde de e-business sans avoir les moyens physiques et materiels d'y repondre. Quand on gere du temps reel, il faut l'infrastructure informatique qui suit, il faut former les gens a ce nouveau metier qui change leurs habitudes, et il faut aussi faire un gros travail dans la gestion des stocks et des appros.

Aujourd'hui, les choses vont mieux mais certains restent arrogants et refusent quelque peu de voir leur metier evoluer. Il n'y a qu'a voir les problemes que connait DHL en ce moment et le regroupement dans les locaux et sous la tutelle directe de Deustche Post ne se fait pas sans mal....

Et quand on arrive au niveau du livreur, je pense qu'une grande partie du service client se passe la. Sans vouloir taper sur qui que ce soit, il y en a pas mal qui n'ont pas du tout la fibre "orientee client". Normal, un bon nombre n'ont pas recu de formation pour ca...Donc si vous tombez sur un mec cool, il va voua appeler. D'autres laisseront le paquet dans la rue ou le paquet retournera en depot.

C'est vraiment un peu bizarre dans certaines boites. J'ai travaille pour un grand prestataire logistique francais qui n'employait quasiment que des interimaires dans un de ses entrepots et ne travaillait qu'avec des sous-traitants pour les livraisons en messagerie...Comment voulez-vous etre sur que le travail sera bien fait. Et nous, on tape sur Apple apres... Maintenant, je ne parle que de mon experience personnelle et ca remonte a 2 ans mais vu certains commentaires ici, y a encore du boulot a faire.....

Bonne journee

Guinouss


----------



## misss (11 Février 2005)

Salut
Un mesage de plus pour exprimer un mécontentement vis à vis de TNT. Ce coup-ci c'est pour l'enlevement d'un paquet, qui a mis pas moins de deux semaines avant d'être traité.. 
D'abord lundi il y a quinze jours coup de fil à l'apple store pour qu'ils me reprennent mon powerbook.. Ben oui je pouvais plus attendre en janvier, j'avais acheté l'ancien. Voyant le nouveau sorti tout en étant encore dans les délais pour me rétracter, je décide de le changer. Là problème puisqu'ils ne changent pas les powerbooks avec option contre un nouveau powerbook avec option. Soit. Je décide donc de rendre le mien pour en acheter un autre.
Et c'est là que les ennuis commencent. D'abord, pas de nouvelles de TNT au bout de trois jours. Miracle le jeudi, ils se décident à appeler pour convenir d'un rendez-vous pour l'enlèvement. Le gars de chez tnt me dit qu'ils font les enlèvements plutôt l'après-midi. Or je ne suis pas chez moi l'après-midi, et je n'ai pas d'adresse de taff où le déposer. Bon, on trouve une solution: y a un restau en bas de chez moi, je vais donc leur laisser en expliquant la situation. Le rendez-vous est pris pour lundi. 
lundi soir je passe au resto, et là déception, le paquet y est encore.. L'employé me dit que quelqu'un est passé, mais qu'il a demandé le patron sans expliquer pourquoi il voulait le voir,. Le patron n'était (bien sur) pas là, et le gars est reparti aussi sec. 
Je rappelle tnt, pousse une chtite gueulante, et le mec me dit on fait ça demain. Ok, sauf que le lendemain une autre personne de chez tnt me contacte pour "m'envoyer le bordereau de livraison" et fixer un rendez-vous. Là je comprends plus rien, je croyais que c'était déjà fait! mais non, je rentre le soir, passe au resto , et effectivement le paquet était toujours là. 
Bon, du coup recoup de fil à tnt, reprise d'un rendez-vous pour le lendemain (mercredi), à mon adresse ce coup ci y en a marre, entre 11h et 14h. Et of course, le lendemain, je reste exceptionellement chez moi jusqu'à 15h30, sans nouvelles de tnt.. Je rentre le soir, mot de tnt sur la porte disant qu'ils sont passés.. à 16h.. Autant dire que j'avais meme plus envie de les appeler, et presque de balancer ce satané paquet par la fenetre (ce qui aurait été bien dommage).. Bon je le fais quand meme, rendez-vous est (re)pris pour aujourd'hui vendredi..
miracle, il est passé à onze heures , le petit est parti..
voilà, désolée c'était un peu long, mais cette histoire m'a bien porté sur les nerfs!
moralité: ne jamais renvoyer un paquet à apple
moralité bis: attendre avant d'acheter (mais ça, on le savait déjà!)


----------



## osaris (23 Février 2005)

Salut,

Moi je félicite TNT. Mon colis a été expédié hier à 13h20 depuis Eindhoven et il est out of delivery depuis 12h29 aujourd'hui à Zürich !

Je dois dire que pour une fois ils font plus fort qu'UPS !

EDIT : je viens de recevoir mes colis à l'instant 

@+

Osaris


----------



## mercutio (9 Mars 2005)

Première commande Apple store , je ne le ferai plus de si tôt.

Nouvel ipod mini commandé le samedi 26/02 livraison estimée 2 jours. Soit le mardi 1 mars.

J'attends le 1 mars et rien. Le lendemain je vais voir sur le site de TNT: status: Delivered

(mais où je me le demande ?????)

Après plusieurs coup de fils, ils me disent qu'il est "perdu"

résultat, Téléphone à Apple pour qu'ils fassent le nécessaire. Ils m'en renvoie un, il doit arriver vendredi.

Aujourd'hui, coup de fil de TNT, ils ont retrouvé mon premier colis et me l'apporte demain !

Donc je vais avoir si tout va bien: 2 colis en 2 jours !! avec 10 jours de retard .

On verra demain mais je ne suis pas content de TNT. Par contre la dame d'Apple a été très comprehensive.


----------



## macaml (9 Mars 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Donc je vais avoir si tout va bien: 2 colis en 2 jours !! avec 10 jours de retard .



c'est quand même plutôt cool, non, d'avoir 2 mini pour le prix d'un


----------



## mercutio (9 Mars 2005)

Faut déjà qu'ils arrivent.

Et si ils arrivent...je pourrai me recoltiner un envoi retour (à mes frais ??). M'étonnerait qu'ils me laissent les 2....bien que le 2ème en dédommagement serait bien sympa mais maigre (temps passé, énervement, fax, tel, attente,...) surtout que j'en aurais bien eu besoin la semaine passé !!

Prochain coup, je vais chez Cami !!


----------



## Manu (9 Mars 2005)

A la fin de ce mois comme tout le monde le sait, le mot TNT  sera plus utiliser pour désigner la nouvelle norme de Télé numérique que celui dont il est question ici.

Ne faudrait-il pas changer le titre et remplacer TNT tout court par TNT Transport par exemple?


----------



## mercutio (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai reçu les 2... quid maintenant ?


j'ai pas envie qu'on m'en facture un second...c'est pas donné ces petites bêtes là...


----------



## maomac (10 Mars 2005)

J'atends depuis15jours mon ibook 12''...

J'ai annulé la pochette qui avait 5semaines de délais pour qu'il arrive plus vite...

Il était prévu pour hier et (sniffff) ne sera pas là avant la fin de semaine prochaine !!!

quelle déception !!!

snifff....


----------



## Jose Culot (10 Mars 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu les 2... quid maintenant ?
> 
> 
> j'ai pas envie qu'on m'en facture un second...c'est pas donné ces petites bêtes là...







Voir sur ton ticket de livraison.1 ou 2   si c'est 2  tu renvoies......si c'est 1 ferme la.




Depuis que j'ai des nouvelles lunettes....j'entend mieux


----------



## Mathoov (13 Mars 2005)

Depuis vendredi matin mon colis est à Paris... je pensait qu'il allaient le transférer sur Toulouse dans la journée, mais non il est resté tout vendredi et tout ce week-end à Paris alors que j'habite Toulouse. Comprend pas trop...  

Le status est toujours à "In Transit", j'espère l'avoir demain, ça fait une semaine que j'attend, c'est trop long  

A+ :sleep:


----------



## Pitt (21 Mars 2005)

Bonjours,

   Je reprends ce fil pour vous raconter une petite histoire qui a déjà été rapportée ailleurs mais c&#8217;est un témoignage tout de même instructif sur  la mentalité de TNT.

   Tout d&#8217;abord, plantons le paysage : J&#8217;habite en pleine campagne en moyenne montagne, sous la neige depuis décembre. En dehors de ma ferme, il y a 3 autres maisons autours toutes (sauf une) vides pendant l&#8217;hivers.

   L&#8217;histoire : J&#8217;ai divisé ma commande sur l&#8217;Apple Store en deux.



Le Power Book 12 et l&#8217;Apple Care
Les      accessoires et les soft. Je suis obligé de racheter tous les soft car je      switch. 
   Le Power Book m&#8217;arrive en main propre mi-février:love:. La seconde livraison au montant de 1868,65¤ tout de même, je la retrouve un soir en rentrant chez moi, avec le paillasson posé dessus pour protéger les cartons de la neige. J&#8217;étais tellement content d&#8217;avoir mon matériel que je n&#8217;ai pas protesté immédiatement, mais après coup, j&#8217;ai tendance à trouver la procédure un peu limite, non ?


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2005)

Pitt a dit:
			
		

> La seconde livraison au montant de 1868,65¤ tout de même, je la retrouve un soir en rentrant chez moi, avec le paillasson posé dessus pour protéger les cartons de la neige. J&#8217;étais tellement content d&#8217;avoir mon matériel que je n&#8217;ai pas protesté immédiatement, mais après coup, j&#8217;ai tendance à trouver la procédure un peu limite, non ?


il y a deux options
la stricte: tu n'es pas là, ils t'envoient un courrier (ou te telephone) en disant que tu dois les contacter pour un autre rendez vous.
la rapide pour toi, economique pour le livreur (il ne passe qu'une fois) déposer le colis.

la deuxième comprends un risque car tu peux toujours dire que tu n'as rien reçu et alors la faute retombe sur le transporteur final car il a pris en compte le colis et n'as pas d'accusé de réception signé

l'un dans l'autre autant être content


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2005)

Pas content de TNT : ils gachent les surprises avec leurs petits mots sur la porte  :rose:


----------



## Zheng He (21 Mars 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde. Mes 4 livraisons ce sont super bien passées. Le livreur était très sympa. Une fois je n'étais pas là, je les ai appelés, la personne m'a demandé si pour le lendemain c'était bon. Elle m'a donné une fourchette de 2 heures.... Non vraiment, service impeccable et très rapide.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Je suis extrêmement mécontent de TNT  
Power Mac G5 arrivé endommagé, reparti aux Pays-Bas, et je vous dis pas le boxon pour convenir d'une date. Deuxième PM livré, message du lvreur sur mon bigophone qui me dit qu'il n'a pas le code d'accès à mon immeuble alors que je l'avais communiqué. Pfff.... une vraie galère, des tas de coup de fil, mais bon j'ai quand même fini par recevoir mon Mac. Ah au fait, le second était entier.
Donc mon impression est extrêmement négative. Cela dit, dans un secteur très compétitif comme le transport routier, avec des livreurs pas très bien payés et pas formés à la relation client, faut pas s'attendre à des miracles


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Ah au fait, je me suis fendu d'un p'tit courriel (comme disent les Québécois) à Apple France pour leur dire que TNT eh bien? vraiment pas terrible :rateau:


----------



## Lordwizard (21 Mars 2005)

J'ai eu deux experiences "pénibles", mais depuis 3 livraisons , rien à signaler!

Donc statistiquement c'est difficile d'en tirer quoi que ce soit...  

Par contre je me blinde à chaque fois! Dès que le colis part de Cork, je les appelles le lendemain pour être sûr qu'ils ont tous mes coordonnés, et je remet çà le jour prévu de la livraison, histoire de mettre un peu la pression


----------



## reven (23 Mars 2005)

Pour moi TNT m'a livré en environ 13h de Eindhoven(Pays-Bas) à Grenoble via Lyon.
Personellement je trouve cela bien rapide...
Mais j'ai quand appeler TNT 1h avant qu'ils ne viennent me livrer(je le fais avec toute les compagnie de livraison ormi La Poste)


----------



## macboy (26 Mars 2005)

j'ai le droit de touver que TNT livre bien 
car pour moi pas de soucis
j'ai commandé mon Powerbook vendredi dernier et je l'ai reçu hier...
pas mal non!!!! et sans problème!!!
je dois avoir de la chance !!


----------



## Kousto (12 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous. 
Je dois premièrement avouer que je n'ai pas lu tous les posts   . En fait ma question est du a Tiger. En effet je souhaite le commander via l'Apple Store étudiant pour bénificier d'une petite réduction et je serais donc livré par TNT. Je voulais savoir comment se passé la livraison si on est absent ou en vacances le jour venu ? Peut on fixer une date avec le transporteur ? Merci par avance.


----------



## canardo (14 Avril 2005)

et bien pour une fois je vais faire des eloges sur les services de TNT...

J'ai commande l'iPod camera connector le 26/03 sur le store, Apple annoncait un delai e 2-3 semaines, il a ete envoye le 29/03 !!! (bravo Apple pour une fois...). TNT l'a pris en charge le 30/03 a l'aurore a 5:08 et je l'ai recu le meme jour 30/03 a 08:50 !!!!! 

3:42 !!!!! si ca c'est pas un record....

Bon, c'est bien la premiere fois qu'ils me livrent aussi vite, mais il est important de le signaler tout de meme. Il faut signaler aussi que sur de precedentes commandes j'ai tellemment gueule que je pense qu'ils ont mon nom et mon adresse ecrit en grand au marker sur leur tableau... Anyway, TNT commence a faire du bon boulot en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Kousto (14 Avril 2005)

Et en ce qui concerne ma petite question tu n'aurais pas des infos?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (14 Avril 2005)

J'ai voté "oui" car je n'ai pour ma part rien à leur reprocher (jusqu'à présent du moins  ) si ce n'est le fait qu'ils ne peuvent nous renseigner davantage sur l'heure de livraison que _"entre 9 et 17h monsieur"_...


----------



## PinkTurtle (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour!
je me demandais comment on savait ou se trouve le depot de TNT dans notre ville? est ce que vous pourriez me renseigner?
merci


----------



## Zheng He (28 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
à mon avis il suffit de les appeler, ils te donneront sûrement la réponse.
@ +


----------



## pim (28 Avril 2005)

Arf ! Livraison de Tiger demain !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Comme ci-dessus, livraison entre 8h et 18h demain ! Super précis... 

Sachant que si je réponds pas dans la minute, le livreur overbooké va me scotcher l'avis de passage sur la porte (jamais d'avis de passage dans la boîte au lettre, toujours scotché sur la porte, plus en évidence mais bien moins discret !   )

Encore ce serait un PowerMac G5 2x2,7 GHz, mais tout ça c'est pour une boîte rectangulaire qui tient dans ma boîte à lettre !


----------



## cryda (13 Mai 2005)

Vendredi 13 Mai, commence bien!!

J'attend la livraison de TNT pour mon imac g5, prévu et confirmé par TNT.
Je prend ma journée pour l'arrivé du colis.

Donc soit disant il passe entre 9h00 et 18h00.
Vers 14h00 je commence un peu a etre énerver ne voyant pas le colis arrivé, j'apel TNT oui le livreur est bien parti a 9h31 du depot . OK rassuré , j'attend jusqu'a 18h00 et rien la ca commence a etre de trop. J'apel et je demande le numéro de TNT à compiègne j'explique encore une fois mon cas ok , la, la personne me dit je pense que le colis et bien parti , et me dit que le livreur na pas trouvé la rue , QUOI!!!!??????????? (MITO)
Il a bien mon numéro fixe et de portable?
Oui monsieur, mais il a oublié de vous apeller , mouais il é jamé passé !!!!
Donc livraison demain si tout ce passe bien .
VIVE TNT .


----------



## Navilys (13 Mai 2005)

Je la fait courte, hein, mais TNT Compiègne prennent leurs clients pour des cons. J'aurai théoriquement du avoir Tiger le 29 comme beaucoup de monde.
TNT à quand même réussi à faire 4 ou 5 passages virtuels (je suis patient...) chez moi avant que je ne soit réellement livré (par un gars qui n'était semble-t-il pas dans son secteur), car bien entendu il y avait toujours au moins une personne de présente...


----------



## Tyler (26 Mai 2005)

Je suis parfaitement d'accord.

TNT est le pire des transporteurs privés.

Du meilleur au pire :

UPS (Service ultra rapide,suivi précis,Hotline super efficace,livraison précise,appel avant livraison...ETC) D'ailleurs, UPS m'a livré la batterie de rechange pour mon iBook (pourquoi apple ne se sert pas seulement d'UPS?) très rapidement,appel avant la livraison, mais le livreur n'avait pas noté mon digicode,IL EST REVENU en milieu d'après midi,livraison ok (chapeau bas deux essais le même jours!)

Fedex (Un peu moins bon qu'UPS,mais tout de même bien.)


TNT (Service totalement pourri,rapidité OK mais imprécision à la livraison,livreurs très paraisseux,pas d'appel avant livraison....etc...)

Sachons aussi tout de même qu'à Paris, le service est meilleur dans tous les cas, les livreurs sont TOUS équipés de GPS,ce qui facilite les choses.
Dans le sud par exemple,ils n'en n'ont pas.


----------



## vitamyn (30 Mai 2005)

Ah TNT, ils sont très fort.

J'achète iWork. Je donne mon adresse complète, *le code* pour entrer dans l'immeuble et mon numéro de téléphone.
Le livreur soit-disant arrive alors que je ne suis pas là. Bon, ça peut arriver, je suis pas sensé rester éveillé 24/24 pour attendre l'arrivée du livreur TNT.
Mais pas de nouvelles, pas un coup de téléphone, pas un email m'alertant que le livreur n'a pas pu m'apporter le colis.

Voyant qu'il y a un truc qui cloche sur le site de suivi de l'AppleStore (qui au passage présente les informations de façon très austère, limite "brut de la base de donnée", et n'indique pas que c'est TNT qui s'occupe de la livraison) et sachant que c'est TNT qui fait l'acheminement, j'appelle l'AppleStore. J'explique la situation et on me demande de régler ça avec TNT, chose que je réfute étant donné que *le numéro de téléphone pour contacter TNT est ULTRA PAYANT* et que je me trouve pas responsable si Apple utilise un sous-traitant incapable de mener à bien une livraison. L'AppleStore appelle donc TNT et on me dit que TNT va me rappeler dans quelques minutes.

Trois heures plus tard, j'appelle finalement TNT (avec ce numéro surfacturé) et leur explique le problème. Là on me dit que j'ai de la chance, que le produit allait repartir, que le livreur n'a pu entrer dans l'immeuble étant donné qu'il était bloqué par le code (que j'avais fourni sur l'AppleStore).
Alors je répond que c'est eux qui ont de la chance que le produit n'est pas reparti et que je ne leur fasse pas un procès pour vente forcée (coûts téléphoniques) et que j'étais terriblement indigné de ne pas avoir été contacté.

Bref, on convient d'une heure pour que le livreur passe, je redonne le code pour l'immeuble et mon numéro de téléphone. J'ai été livré avec 2 heures de retard.

Pour finir, je trouve qu'Apple devrait changer de sous-traitant en ce qui concerne la livraison, et changer de webmaster car le site qui permet le suivi de l'expédition est vraiment incompréhensible pour la majorité des utilisateurs.


----------



## jojofk (20 Juin 2005)

bon ben pour moi c "wait and see..."
je viens d'appeler TNT qui me dit que je serai livré mercredi... entre 9 et 18h...

argh.. vais finir par me saouler pour faire passer le temps!...


----------



## Nobody (20 Juin 2005)

Yep! Commandé deux iPod shuffle pour mes deux fistons vendredi 10 juin. 

Reçu les mails de confirmation et d'envoi respectivement le 10 et le 11 juin.

Mardi 14 matin, sur le site TNT, "out for delivery" à 08h58. Super, me dis-je, il y a quelqu'un chez moi à partir de midi, ce devrait être là quand je rentrerai. Sinon, ce sera pour demain après un petit coup de téléphone.
Bernique: rien d'arrivé et rien dans la boite aux lettres, pas le petit mot habituel "vous n'étiez pas présent, gnagnagna, veuillez téléphoner pour un rendez-vous"...
Par contre, sur le site, une indication: "receiver on holiday". Ah bon? J'étais en vacances?  

Mercredi 15 juin, rebelote: "out for delivery" à 09h27. Je me dis "aïe, ça va être juste pour qu'il y ait quelqu'un chez moi". J'arrive chez moi à 13h00 et mon ainé était à la maison depuis 10h30. Rien n'arrive. Le soir, je vais faire un tour sur le site TNT et là, quelle n'est pas ma surprise d'y lire que deux tentatives de livraison ont été effectuées: une à 12h00 et l'autre à 17h05: "Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address". Il y avait quelqu'un à la maison à ces deux heures-là, pas un livreur n'est passé et, de nouveau, aucune trace de son passage (?) dans ma boite aux lettres. Là-dessus, j'empoigne mon téléphone et j'appelle TNT vers 18h30. Je signale les étrangetés remarquées sur le site, fais part de mon étonnement de ne pas avoir de papier dans ma boite et la personne que j'ai au bout du fil me dit qu'effectivement c'est bizarre êtes-vous là demain? Je dis oui, à partir de midi il y aura quelqu'un. Très bien, le livreur passera dans l'après-midi.

Jeudi 16 juin. Je dis à mon fiston qu'il ne peut pas s'absenter de la maison après-midi jusqu'à ce que le livreur soit passé. De toute manière, il devait étudier alors...  
Vers 15h30, me raconte-t-il, coups de sonnette à répétition, façon dépêchez-vous d'ouvrir c'est par où les toilettes? Le temps que fiston se déplace du bureau jusqu'à la porte d'entrée - ce qui fait quand même dix bons mètres, une éternité à parcourir - le livreur redescendait l'allée en courant pour retourner dans son camion! Mon fils l'appelle, il fait demi-tour, lui tend le stylo-bille pour la signature: instrument récalcitrant! Mon fils propose d'aller en chercher un autre qui fonctionne, refus. Non, non, ça va aller. Finalement, c'est lui qui écrit l'adresse et la date et fiston signe. Il repart dans un nuage de fumée.  

Je rentre du taf et je vois la boite ma-cu-lée de je sais pas quoi, on dirait de l'huile ou un truc gras comme ça! Heureusement, merci le conditionning d'Apple, les boites vertes des shuffle ne sont pas atteintes alors que le corps gras à transpercé le carton d'emballage.

Ouf! Les iPod sont entre les mains de mes fistons, très heureux du cadeau.

N'empêche que je me demande ce qu'il a glandé, le livreur, le mardi 14 et le mercredi 15...
:hein:


----------



## macxe (26 Juin 2005)

bonjour je suis dsl mais je ne trouve pas le lien pour le tracking d'apple...


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2005)

macxe a dit:
			
		

> bonjour je suis dsl mais je ne trouve pas le lien pour le tracking d'apple...



dans ton compte client, puis sur commandes en cours ...


----------



## macxe (26 Juin 2005)

j'ai juste "Order History" avec marqué Shipped et rien d'autres


----------



## Original-VLM (26 Juin 2005)

Quatre Livraisons pour ma part... Aucun soucis, c'était toujours le même livreur, je commence même un peu a la connaitre


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour ma part, je suis satisfait de TNT.
Le coli à mis 24H pour arrivé des Pays bas au travail de mon père !
Elle ils sont passés à l'heure convenue !


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Le coli à mis 24H pour arrivé des Pays bas au travail de mon père !
> Elle ils sont passés à l'heure convenue !



Ca chez TNT ça s'appelle un bug ... !!!


----------



## pim (27 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Pour ma part, je suis satisfait de TNT.
> Le coli à mis 24H pour arrivé des Pays bas au travail de mon père !
> Elle ils sont passés à l'heure convenue !



Bonjour bonjour !

Le problème avec TNT, c'est que tout le monde ne peut pas se faire livrer sur son lieu de travail !


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2005)

Un ptit soucis avec TNT dernierement, j' ai acheté un des powermac du refurb; et TNT qui devait me livrer n' a pas réussit a trouver mon adresse... Jour 1 ,"out of for délivery"  j' attend toute la journée
a 18 heures, j' appelle, "on a pas trouvé votre adresse", j' explique, "je vous le met en livraison pour demain matin"... moi content!!... Jour 2 ; j' attend; jusqu' a 15 h 30... j' appelle "le livreur est pas revenu, il va peut etre vous livrer d' ici une demi heure"... j' attend.... 17 h coup de fil "le livreur est revenu, il a votre paquet" (??!!!!!!)... "je peux vous le remettre en livraison pour demain matin"... ben je suis plutot allé le chercher a l' entrepot TNT; il allait pas tourner dans ma ville pendant 3 jours!


----------



## Sloughi (27 Juin 2005)

je suis content TNT          
ils sont toujours respecter les delais


----------



## osaris (27 Juin 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Ca chez TNT ça s'appelle un bug ... !!!



Toutes mes livraisons Apple ce sont passés comme ça (moins de 24h souvent pour faire Eindhoven, Moutier-CH) donc c'est plus un bug, ça ressemble à du Microsoft et pour une fois, on ne s'en plaint pas !


----------



## pim (28 Juin 2005)

patlek a dit:
			
		

> Un ptit soucis avec TNT dernierement, j' ai acheté un des powermac du refurb; et TNT qui devait me livrer n' a pas réussit a trouver mon adresse... Jour 1 ,"out of for délivery"  j' attend toute la journée
> a 18 heures, j' appelle, "on a pas trouvé votre adresse", j' explique, "je vous le met en livraison pour demain matin"... moi content!!... Jour 2 ; j' attend; jusqu' a 15 h 30... j' appelle "le livreur est pas revenu, il va peut etre vous livrer d' ici une demi heure"... j' attend.... 17 h coup de fil "le livreur est revenu, il a votre paquet" (??!!!!!!)... "je peux vous le remettre en livraison pour demain matin"... ben je suis plutot allé le chercher a l' entrepot TNT; il allait pas tourner dans ma ville pendant 3 jours!



Bon à savoir pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, ça se passe toujours comme ça avec TNT. Si si si, j'exagère rien, tout ce qui est marqué ci-dessous, c'est des expériences vécues...

Déjà faut bien garder à l'esprit que le livreur a 2 fois plus de paquets à livrer qu'il pourrait normalement le faire, donc il va au plus efficace. C'est ça la mondialisation et tout et tout.

De plus certains livreurs sont pas très malins, livreur ça s'apprends sur le tas ! Celui de la semaine chez moi il n'aime pas du tout les entrées d'immeuble avec pleins de noms, genre faut chercher le nom parmis 200, ça fait perdre du temps ! Alors hop je te colle l'avis de passage comme ça en pleine rue, même pas dans la boîte au lettre. Ensuite au dépôt ils demandent même pas de carte d'identité, marrant ça vu le prix du matériel que je me fait livrer ! Heureusement personne n'est sous Mac dans mon immeuble, sinon l'avis de passage avec Apple écrit en gros dessus il ne ferait pas long feux.

Autre exemple, chez moi c'est "Chemin de la colline", pour le livreur ça veut dire "Je vais bloquer mon camion dans un chemin à la noix", donc le colis est tout le temps en "Adresse non trouvée". Seulement, le fameux "Chemin de la colline", c'est une superbe route qui fait au moins 7 mètres de large, on peut y faire passer un camion "8 roues" (les spécialistes apprécieront)  :mouais: Et pas de problème non plus pour trouver ce fameux "Chemin de la colline", autant sur Mappy que sur Via-Michelin.

*Le seul moyen avec TNT, c'est de bien regarder le tracking, et de se pointer au dépôt à 7 heures du matin pour "détrousser" le livreur* avant qu'il n'aille faire le guignol en ville. J'ai fait ça pour mes deux dernières commandes, dont un écran Apple 23" excusez du peu, vaut mieux être très prudent vu le prix de la bête. Je me comprends (mais mon banquier, non).

Sinon c'est livraison au boulot, ou alors grande banderole "Bienvenue au livreur TNT" au milieu de votre rue, avec tapis rouge et grosses flêches jaune fluo. Sinon jamais il ne vous trouvera    !


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Juin 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement personne n'est sous Mac dans mon immeuble, sinon l'avis de passage avec Apple écrit en gros dessus il ne ferait pas long feux.



pas dans ton immeuble mais à clerm' si si     




			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Autre exemple, chez moi c'est "Chemin de la colline"



Chemin de la colline tu dis ....  :love:  :love:  c'est quoi ta prochaine commande ??? 

 :love:


----------



## pim (13 Septembre 2005)

Bon et bien de mon côté le service client ne s'améliore pas, le "tracking" ne fonctionne plus ni directement par le site de TNT ni par ce site alternatif...

Ils ont dû voir que je disais du mal de TNT sur MacGé, du coup maintenant mes livraisons se font "à huit clos", au mieux ça tombe sur quelqu'un de ma famille habitant la même ville que moi et qui va m'appeler au bout de 3 jours, au pire c'est chez ma vieille voisine qui a un alzheimer et là jamais j'arriverais à le récupérer !

Pas bon pas bon


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bien de mon côté le service client ne s'améliore pas, le "tracking" ne fonctionne plus ni directement par le site de TNT ni par ce site alternatif...
> 
> Ils ont dû voir que je disais du mal de TNT sur MacGé, du coup maintenant mes livraisons se font "à huit clos", au mieux ça tombe sur quelqu'un de ma famille habitant la même ville que moi et qui va m'appeler au bout de 3 jours, au pire c'est chez ma vieille voisine qui a un alzheimer et là jamais j'arriverais à le récupérer !
> 
> Pas bon pas bon



Salut Pim, 
Failt le livrer chez moi si ça t'arrange c'est avec plaisir ...    
Apres je m'exile au bout du monde .. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

C'est la troisième fois que je suis confronté à l'amateurisme de TNT. Premier accroc avec la mise à jour iLife 05 après mon achat d'un iBook en février : le livreur n'a jamais trouvé mon appart' dans une petite impasse de 4 maisons et un appartement, j'ai dû me faire livrer au boulot le lendemain. Bon, pas trop grave. Deuxième accroc quelques semaines plus tard avec l'achat d'un adaptateur s-video et quelques bricoles. Plus d'une semaine après que mon colis ait été expédié par Apple, pas de nouvelle. J'appelle Apple qui me renvoie vers TNT, en fait ils n'avaient de nouveau pas trouvé mon appartement mais n'avaient essayé de me contacter ni sur mon portable, ni sur mon téléphone fixe, ni sur mon numéro pro. Le colis est resté une semaine au dépot car il avait été expédié dans les 24 heures   

Et aujourd'hui en rentrant chez moi après le boulot, pas de nouvelle de ma sacoche pour iBook (entre 24 et 48 heures, commandée la semaine dernière) par contre en ressortant je trouve un bout de papier trempé et froissé au pied de ma porte, c'était un avis de passage de TNT qui trainait par terre depuis hier. J'aurais pu marcher dessus des semaines entières sans le remarquer. Devraient changer de fournisseur d'autocollants chez TNT...


----------



## pim (14 Septembre 2005)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> [...] en ressortant je trouve un bout de papier trempé et froissé au pied de ma porte, c'était un avis de passage de TNT qui trainait par terre depuis hier. J'aurais pu marcher dessus des semaines entières sans le remarquer. Devraient changer de fournisseur d'autocollants chez TNT...



Le coup du malheureux morceau de papier qui traîne contre la porte, c'est une spécialité chez TNT.



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Failt le livrer chez moi si ça t'arrange c'est avec plaisir ...



C'est bien certains ne perdent ni le Nord ni le sens de l'humour !   

Le livreur qui est sur ma zone fait visiblement super attention avec moi, et hier suprême effort il avait daigné glisser un avis de passage dans la boîte à lettre au lieu de le coller sur la porte. Quel progrès, du coup c'est bon tout est bien qui finit bien  j'ai reçu mon colis !

Sinon je vous conseille de noter précieusement le numéro de téléphone qui est sur la bordereau de passage, ça peut servir pour les fois suivantes pour prendre des nouvelles du colis !


----------



## jmcb (27 Septembre 2005)

M'sieurs dames,

Il est arrivé, enfin, le PM G5 que j'ai commandé début septembre (arrivé le 26 du même mois). Malgré les efforts méritoires des livreurs de chez TNT pour faire durer le voyage de ma commande. L'un des représentants de cette très efficace entreprise se serait écrasé le nez sur ma porte à code vendredi matin (la veille un commercial de TNT m'avait promis la livraison pour le lundi suivant, passons). Fort de l'information du commercial sus-nommé, j'avais pris ma journée du lundi pour la réception. J'attends une grande partie de la journée, quand, saisi d'un doute, je téléphone chez TNT. 
Un nouveau personnage intervient alors, la pauvre fille qui va se faire salement engueuler par le client pas content, mais pas content du tout. Cette jeune personne m'informe alors, que comme le 23, c'est à dire le vendredi précédent, il y avait toujours un code sur ma porte et que, par conséquent, le livreur n'avait pu s'acquitter de sa louable mission. Le colis était donc reparti pour sa promenade quotidienne dans Paris et si je tenais absolument à le récupérer dans la journée, c'était 55. Je passerais sur mes hurlements et imprécations sur la c... de ces employés qui ne se donnent pas la peine de vérifier les informations nécessaires à la livraison (je croyais qu'ils étaient livreur moi, pas promeneur d'ordinateur) alors qu'ils avaient toutes mes coordonnées, comme la suite le prouvera d'ailleurs. 
Je hurle donc. Je me calme. Pas vraiment mais je commence à raisonner. J'appelle alors l'Apple Store pour les informer de la nullité de leur sous-traitant, qui ne c'était pas géné pour leur imputer les raisons de ce malheureux incident de parcours sur le ton "c'est la faute à...". Promesses mutuelles de la part d'Apple, comme de TNT, de faire le maximum pour que je reçoive mon matériel le plus vite possible, "le lendemain ça vous irez ?"
Je tousse, j'éructe, je blatère, si, si, je vous jure !!! Et quelques heures plus tard, trois pour ête précis, un livreur me téléphone pour me demander de bien vouloir l'aider à monter mes colis, mais je suis con, si, si, aussi, j'habite au 5è et l'ascenseur, je lui fais les lacets tous les matins. 
Moralité de la fable TNT et l'acheteur : habite au RDC, gueule au téléphone, achète-toi d'abord un téléphone, une voiture aussi, passe le permis, va chercher ta commande toi-même, regueule au téléphone, et tu verras, tu seras heureux au déballage.


----------



## Claude number X (27 Septembre 2005)

Pareil ici, à chaque achat que j'ai pu passer sur l'Apple Store (4 ou 5 fois) j'ai eu des problèmes sur la livraison TNT (de 5 à 10 jours ouvrables) sans parler d'un clavier midi M-audio arrivé dehors de son carton et des prises de têtes téléphoniques systématiques en compléments d'adresses, téléphones etc, pourtant correctement renseigné chez Apple Store  :hein: 

Que ce soit à mon adresse perso en centre ville, avec un panneau au nom de la rue et un N° par maison, ou à mon boulot (là c'est directement des panneaux de signalétique routière avec le nom du bâtiment dans les 5 bornes à la ronde) c'est toujours problèmes et Cie.
Bilan : je commande ailleurs que sur l'AppleStore quand le suis pressé (MacWay ou un autre utilisant les services direct de la poste). Au moins mon facteur et ses collègues savent où j'habite   

Heureusement que le SAV iPod est pris en charge par UPS, là au moins c'est du rapide et super sérieux. C'est bien simple j'ai mis 2 fois moins de temps à faire changer mon iPod qu'a le recevoir il y a 1 an   

Et je ne vous parle même pas de l'expérience d'un pote qui habite une venelle au treffond d'un village paumé regroupant une 15aine de hameau. Il l'a bien attendu 3 semaines son iBook. Moi qui lui disait que l'informatique sur Mac c'est sans prise de tête. Le pauvre il s'ait arraché les quelques cheveux qui lui restait au téléphone avec le suivi TNT


----------



## fantaztic (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour.

Je suis tout nouveau et je me pose quelques questions sur les livraisons g&#233;r&#233;e par la soci&#233;t&#233; TNT. Vos avis sont tous tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent les uns des autres, je me permet donc de vous posez 2 questions. 

Voil&#224;, mercredi dernier (12 otc.) j'ai command&#233; mon MAC. Je re&#231;oit donc le jour m&#234;me la confirmation de ma commande. Le lendemain, je re&#231;oit un mail m'informant que ma commande est pr&#234;te &#224; &#234;tre envoy&#233;e. Vendredi (14 oct.) on m'informe que ma commande est partie. Quelle rapidit&#233;e...  

Mais voil&#224; quelques questions :

_ 1. Le mec qui &#224; pris ma commande en compte (apple store) m'a dit que tous &#233;tait OK, mais voil&#224;, le mec c'est gour&#233; dans mon adresse, enfin rien de bien m&#233;chant tous est bon, nom, rue, code postale, seule la ville est incorrect. Je ne me fait pas trop de soucis, on peut retrouver la ville avec le CP et ils ont mon num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone, mais sauront-il se d&#233;brouiller vraiment ?  O&#249; est-il pr&#233;f&#233;rable d'apeller la TNT demain en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;m pour les informer de cette petite erreur ?

_ 2. Sachant que ma commande &#224; &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;e vendredi matin, combien de temps faut-il compter pour qu'elle arrive chez moi ? Le mec d'apple store m'a dit en d&#233;but de semaine prochaine, puis-je donc esperer une livraison entre demain et mercredi ?

Voil&#224;, j'esp&#232;re que vous pourrez r&#233;pondre &#224; mes questions car c'est ma premi&#232;re commande et je boue d'impatience ! :rateau:

Merci par avance,
Fantaz'Tic.


----------



## fantaztic (16 Octobre 2005)

Oops, j'oubliais.
Ils téléphonent avant de passer ? Si oui, le jour même ou la vieille de leurs passage ?


----------



## Ycare (16 Octobre 2005)

fantaztic a dit:
			
		

> Oops, j'oubliais.
> Ils t&#233;l&#233;phonent avant de passer ? Si oui, le jour m&#234;me ou la vieille de leurs passage ?


A ce que j'ai cru comprendre c'est plut&#244;t le surlendemain qu'ils appellent  , de leur passage hein  .


Et vu la bande de pas dou&#233;s que c'est chez TNT c'est simple :

1- Tu as de la chance, quelqu'un comprend que 75001 signifie Paris et non pas Aix en Provence, il y a erreur sur la ville.
2- Il l'envoie &#224; Aix en Provence et cherche ton arrondissement/rue 

Goodl luck have fun comme qui disait


----------



## fantaztic (17 Octobre 2005)

J'ai appelé TNT.
Ils m'ont dit que le colis était encore chez APPLE, , APPLE m'informant pourtant de son départ vendredi. La femme me dit donc de contacter APPLE pour rectifier mon adresse, le colis devrais partir ce soir, je pourrais donc les rappeler demain (TNT) pour connaître le jour de livraison.


----------



## Ycare (17 Octobre 2005)

fantaztic a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé TNT.
> Ils m'ont dit que le colis était encore chez APPLE, , APPLE m'informant pourtant de son départ vendredi. La femme me dit donc de contacter APPLE pour rectifier mon adresse, le colis devrais partir ce soir, je pourrais donc les rappeler demain (TNT) pour connaître le jour de livraison.



Ah je les adore vos histoires de chez TNT, je sais c'est pas sympa, mais c'est un peu comme les petites blagues du week-end  !

"Et yen a un il a joué au lancé de poids avec mon iBook", "Et l'autre il a été asez pervers pour bourrer sous le paillasson son avis de passage", etc...

Merci pour tout hein


----------



## irix2A (17 Octobre 2005)

mon pere a commandé un mac mini il reçu mais c'est ups qui avait le colis , ils ont changer de partenaire l applestore?


----------



## rubren (17 Octobre 2005)

moi je commande un clavier wireless apple sur Apple Store pour chez moi avec mon PB, jamais reçu. Un des livreur c'est fait la malle avec mon clavier et en plus ce con (excusez du terme) à fait un semblant de gribouillis pour la signature. Après avoir contacté TNT qui me renvoie à droite à gauche pour savoir où est mon colis et qui me dis que j'ai bien reçu le colis.J'appelle Apple Store qui de suite me demande de lui mailer ma signature. Un quart d'heure après la personne me rappelle et me dit qu'après vérification avec TNT du bordereau de livraison, c'est bien un livreur qui m'a grugé le clavier.

Super TNT les colis tombés du camion pas cool, par contre très efficace l'apple store 2 jours après j'avais un nouveau colis livré ce coup ci en bon et dû forme.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Apr&#232;s au moins une dizaine de livraisons, je peux dire que je suis parfaitement satisfait de TNT! Jamais plus d'un jour &#224; attendre entre Amsterdam et chez moi. Grace &#224; leur suivi en ligne, je sais tjs quel jour ils passent et je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me. En plus mon ptit livreur est bien mignon (tjs le m&#234;me).


----------



## mfy2a (17 Octobre 2005)

PTDR g voté en pensant que c'etais la Television Numerique Terestre loool d'ou le sans opinion


----------



## fantaztic (18 Octobre 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s au moins une dizaine de livraisons, je peux dire que je suis parfaitement satisfait de TNT! Jamais plus d'un jour &#224; attendre entre Amsterdam et chez moi. Grace &#224; leur suivi en ligne, je sais tjs quel jour ils passent et je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me. En plus mon ptit livreur est bien mignon (tjs le m&#234;me).


Bie, mon mac est &#224; Rouen !  Soit &#224; 40 minutes d'ici !
La madame d'hier m'a dit de les rapeller to day savoir la date de livraison... J'ai pas interet &#224; entendre "La semaine prochaine" en plus, s'ils se plantent... ! 

Bin je suis tomber sur une "pouf".
Elle : "Votre num&#233;ro ne correspond pas sur &#224; un colis, peut-&#234;tre qu'Apple nous l'a pas encore envoy&#233;"
Moi : "Ok, mais si le num&#233;ro n'est pas le m&#234;me, comment savoir le numero du colis pour TNT"
Elle : "Non, apple nous l'a pas envoy&#233;, appeler demain"
Moi : "Bon, ok, @+"

Vive l'amabilit&#233; !!!


----------



## Claude number X (21 Octobre 2005)

J'ai passé commande d'un iBook 14" il y a une 10aine de jours pour mon frère (via l'offre M.I.P.E)
Qu'elle n'a pas été ma surprise de constater que dans la case "Carrier Name", il était question de UPS

Peut-être que la gentille fille au téléphone a eu pitié de moi après mes explications sur les soucis réguliers de TNT à trouver mes adresses (je lui ai aussi rajouté une flopée de compléments d'adresse, tel, fax...)

Peut-être qu'Apple Store a changé officiellement de transporteur  


Tant mieux si l'iiBook arrive vite puisqu'il y a urgence
Mon frangin a 4 feuillets à taper en 10 jours, à 33 ans il a jamais utilisé d'ordi de sa vie


----------



## Imaginus (22 Octobre 2005)

Je fais appel &#224; TNT et Jet Service &#224; titre professionnel (Region Nord pas de Calais). 
Je n'ai jamais eu &#224; me plaindre de leurs prestations. Bon c'est un fait je suis plutot un gros client et j'ai souvent affaire aux meme personnes...

Quand aux livraisons Apple via TNT &#224; titre personnel,ils m'ont livr&#233; tres souvent en un temps record mes colis (PM,PB,Ipod,consommables). Par contre il vaut mieux etre chez soit les jours de livraison.
A not&#233; TNT n'a pas hesit&#233; &#224; m'appeler &#224; plusieurs reprises pour connaitre l'emplacement exact de mon domicile...  :rateau:


----------



## tzekken (23 Octobre 2005)

Pour mon premier post ici en tant que switcher, ce n'est pas bien gai...
J'ai commandé le 19 septembre mon premier Mac, un Ibook 12".
Il arrive le 29 septembre a Marseille (j'habite en Corse du sud, c'est l'avant derniere etape).
En pleine greve de la SNCM, le colis stagne au port de Marseille et depuis... a peu pres 30 coups de fils pour le localiser, la navigation entre Apple et TNT qui attendent mutuellement que l'un contacte l'autre.

En ce moment, mon colis est reconnu comme "perdu" (euphemisme de volé) et Apple attend le fax de TNT pour m'en renvoyer un autre.
Nous sommes le 23 octobre, ma patience est mise a rude epreuve 

J'attends Lundi pour du nouveau de la part d'Apple.

Coincidence avec mon rouspetage ou pas, jeudi dernier je commande un Ipod vidéo (comme quoi je suis un bon switcher non?) soit disant expedié sous 7 jours, et samedi il etait deja marqué comme "shipped".

M'auraient ils fait une petite fleur?

Patience et longueur de temps comme disait l'autre


----------



## maxime350 (25 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, 
j'attendais impatiemment mon iPod Vidéo commandé sur l'apple store et ne savant que faire j'ai cherché a droite et gauche dans combien de temps je l'aurais recu!!!
j'ai appelé Apple qui ma donné un n° bordereau ( je ne pouvais pas suivre mon colis sur le site TNT :/, Apple ne me l'avais pas donné ), qui m'a ensuite donné le n° de chez TNT et la ils me font il est en Hollande. J'ai eu un peu peur....
Donc je suis arrivé au hasard sur ce post et j'en ai vu des vertes et des pas mures, et ca m'a parfois fait peur, et souvent expdr^^
Tout ca pour dire que mon iPod est arrivé au bout de 5jours au lieu de 6/7 jours!!!
Apparemment c'est rare, donc je suis chanceux!!

Pour moi TNT sont Ok, collis en excellent état, rien à redire!!
Vous pouvez faire connfiance a TNT en Bretagne ( Rennes pour moi ).

Bonne continuation!

Maxime B.


----------



## Warflo (25 Octobre 2005)

TNT...
Commande à l'Apple Expo d'un iMac et d'un plan AppleCar avec leasing.
Bon , avec le changement de gamme , sa rajoute une semaine , en plus des 20 jours requis a cause du leasing.
Jeudi dernier ,  un livreur sonne à ma porte , un carton sous la main tout sa , je signe , prend sa , je regarde .Dedans l'AppleCare.Je le regarde et je lui dis , c'est gentil sa mais j'avais aussi commandé un ordinateur!Il dit qu'il passera lundi pour l'iMac.Lundi , rien.Aujourd'hui je téléphone a TNT , il me dise de téléphoner à Apple.Je téléphone , et il me dise que ma commande à été annulé avec le changement de gamme...là je m'étrangle parce qu'il m'avait envoyé un mail pour demander les modifications à apportés.Bon , la gentille dame de Apple envoie un mail pour passer la commande et que je le recevrai sous sept-dix jours.Ouf.J'ai quand même crus un moment que le mec de TNT avais embarqué mon iMac et m'avais refilé l'AppleCar.
Bon j'ai pas encore vraiment été livrée , mais je suis quand même pas convaincu à cent pour cent de leur efficacité.


----------



## dany (30 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour, j'attend un iMac g5 qui doit m''etre livré par tnt, j'ai mon numèro de bordereau communniqué par l'applestore par télephone mais je suis paumé, je n'arrive pas à trouver l'adresse mail de tnt oû je dois utiliser ce numèro pour le suivi, je dols ètre un peu fatigué, un peu vieux ou un peu c.. ou les trois à la fois! si une bonne ame voulait m'aider ce serait très aimable, merçi d'avance et @+


----------



## tedy (30 Novembre 2005)

Moi Tnt m'a juste lancé mon Powerbook ainsi que mon isight par dessus mon portail... (juillet 2005)
Sachant qu'il fait quand même 2m50.

Bilan un Pb en vrac et retour apple!!!
Merci TNT


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Novembre 2005)

dany a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'attend un iMac g5 qui doit m''etre livré par tnt, j'ai mon numèro de bordereau communniqué par l'applestore par télephone mais je suis paumé, je n'arrive pas à trouver l'adresse mail de tnt oû je dois utiliser ce numèro pour le suivi, je dols ètre un peu fatigué, un peu vieux ou un peu c.. ou les trois à la fois! si une bonne ame voulait m'aider ce serait très aimable, merçi d'avance et @+



sur le site de TNT tu fais suivi de colis et tu rentre ton numéro en 802********, ton département et référence client je crois ... 
Voilà


----------



## dany (30 Novembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> sur le site de TNT tu fais suivi de colis et tu rentre ton numéro en 802********, ton département et référence client je crois ...
> Voilà


ben non, applestore m'a donné un numèro a 9 chiffres, soit 17 ..... et lorsque je le copie dans "bon de transport", j'obtiens numèro introuvable !

Bon, j'annule et m'excuse, j'avais mis des espaces idiots entre les chiffres !!!, c'est bon et merci beaucoup @+


----------



## Auréli1 (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je vais craquer pour un Mac Book Pro ; comme je suis enseignant, je ne suis chez moi aux heures de livraison que le mercredi, et impossible de me faire livrer à l'école... Puis-je demander à TNT de passer me livrer exclusivement le mercredi ?

Merci...


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

Auréli1 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voilà, je vais craquer pour un Mac Book Pro ; comme je suis enseignant, je ne suis chez moi aux heures de livraison que le mercredi, et impossible de me faire livrer à l'école... Puis-je demander à TNT de passer me livrer exclusivement le mercredi ?
> 
> Merci...



oui tu peux il suffit de leur téléphoner au moment ou tu vas voir sur le tracking qu'il a été remis à TNT


----------



## Auréli1 (23 Janvier 2006)

Ouah... Merci pour cette réponse rapide !


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Janvier 2006)

Auréli1 a dit:
			
		

> Ouah... Merci pour cette réponse rapide !



pas de quoi


----------



## kevule (3 Février 2006)

Bonjour, 

J'ai eu affaire a TNT pour la livraison de mon iMac. Zero probleme. Les creneaux horaires ne me satisfaisant pas, j'ai appelé la plateforme de ma ville afin de pouvoir le recuperer directement chez eux. Concernant ma region, il est a precisé que TNT sous-traite les colis internationaux par une petite société de transport regionale, L'enseigne TNT de ma region ne gere lui que les colis nationaux. Le Carton du Colis etait en tres bon etat.

j'ai egalement tres rapidement eu affaire à la meme société de sous traitance afin de renvoyer mon iMac pour echange standard (pixels mort sur iMac 20") et toujours aucun probleme. j'ai deposé mon colis à la plateforme car les creneaux de ramassages ne convenait pas vis a vis de mon travail. 

Donc pour resumer les creneaux par demi journée (soit le matin, soit l'apres midi) serait le seul reproche que je pourrai faire à TNT.

j'ai donc voté que je faisais confiance à TNT.

Par contre, j'ai recu mes Hauts parleurs et Iwork06 par UPS. Le livreur n'a meme pas pris contact avec moi. Il s'est contenté de laissé mes colis chez mon voisin des le 1er passage, sans meme me demander mon avis. J'ai trouvé un avis de passage UPS glissé sous ma porte indiquant que mes colis se trouvaient chez mon voisin. Resultat, il faut avoir des bons rapports avec votre voisin et avoir un voisin honnete lol.


----------



## guillaumzed (2 Juin 2006)

J'ai évoqué mon probléme dans un autre topic - Mais celui-ci qui me parait bien plus approprié.

Alors donc :
J'ai voté "Non" - Non, je ne fais pas confiance à TNT ! - et pour cause :

Je devais recevoir aujourd'hui mon Imac (je fait partie des witchers, tiens, au fait  yeahhh ) et bah TNT Ireland me l'a paumé ! Enfin à ce qu'il semble...

Voici mon dernier Tracking (on est le 2 juin, en fin d'aprem) :

30 mai 2006 19:54 Cork Shipped From Originating Depot 
30 mai 2006 19:19 Cork Consignment Received At Transit Point 
30 mai 2006 14:41 Cork Consignment Received At Transit Point 

 En sachant qu'en partant de Cork un mardi soir, et en 3 jours de voyage, il avait tout le temps de rejoindre, au moins, un nouveau transit point.
Et non. 
TNT a finit par me dire au telephone qu'ils ne savaient pas ce qu'il était devenu (si encore il etait en depot .. or là il est toujours en "shipped" !)...

Ce qui est rageant c'est qu'il a fallut que je donne 4 coups de fils (une fois à TNT, une deuxieme fois à TNT, une fois à Apple, et encore un à TNT + un mail ...) de plus en plus énervés (pas dans mes habitudes) pour qu'ils me prennent un peu au serieux, et se rendent compte de "l'anomalie".
Tout cela pour qu'ils se decident enfin à envoyer un mail à TNT Ireland (lesquels ne répondront que dans ... 48 heures !!) cet apres midi.

Depuis, pas de nouvelles. pas de nouveaux délais de livraison. Aucune info sur un plan B éventuel (et j'osais esperer l'expedition d'une nouvelle machine - j'ai pas demandé un imac extrement compliqué) ...
Non, rien.

Et pour ce prix ... c'est nul.


----------



## guillaumzed (5 Juin 2006)

OUi et bien hum hum.
Je reviens sur mon cas - tout c'est très bien résolu.

Mon Imac est passé directement de Cork à Nice ou il est apparu soudainement, 4 jours après son départ d'Irlande ... Il m'a été remis, à cause du week end, pile aujourd'hui, soit 8 jours après ma commande.

Le fait est que selon TNT, il aurait du transiter par Marseille et donner sur le tracking aux moins quelques points de transit ... ce ne fut pas le cas pour ma commande et j'ai donc un tantinet balisé par cette abscence de nouvelles et ce léger retard.

Maintenant quelques paroles de switcheur :
L'Imac intel dual core 20' est splendide (pas de remanence .. je me suis passé querlques DVD et je ne remarque que les defauts liés à la compression de ces DVDs ! ... l'écran donne une image nickel, bien contrastée et visionnable sur tous les angles). 

J'ai très hate d'essayer FCP en universal Binaries qui est le logiciel qui m'a fait opté pour un mac (+ l'arrivée prochaine d'Avid Xpress en universal ... d'ailleurs on attends toujours une date de sortie un peu plus précise que mi-2006 !)


----------



## Paradise (7 Octobre 2006)

je commence a etre dingue je comprend pas sur le site de tnt mon colis est toujours introuvable c'est moi ou eux...? je met le 804..... et il me met introuvable


----------



## kiks (24 Octobre 2006)

Sinon,pour la confiance en tnt,je n'ai pas vraiment connu de soucis sur les diff&#233;rentes livraisons,sauf pour la derni&#232;re qui est en cours,et qui devait m'&#234;tre livr&#233;e hier.

Mais le livreur n'a pas pu acc&#233;der &#224; la rue de livraison.
Mon oeil,la rue &#233;tait bien accessible toute la journ&#233;e.
M'enfin c'est pas trop grave si ce n'est qur du coup,j'en suis &#224; mon 15 coups de t&#233;l&#233;phone avec tnt pour qu'il me remette mon colis en livraison.
Et l&#224; je sens que la gal&#232;re commence,puisqu'il devait &#234;tre sur les rails ce matin.
Sauf que ce matin nada  et un &#233;ni&#232;me coup de fil  &#224; tnt m'apprend que la demande n'&#233;tait pas faite 

Donc c'est programm&#233; pour cet apr&#232;s midi,d'apr&#232;s la gentille t&#233;l&#233;conseill&#232;re de ce matin

A suivre....


----------



## jphg (25 Octobre 2006)

R&#233;ponse au sondage : Ouiiii ?&#8230; mais non !
Hahaha !
On m'a pr&#233;sent&#233; un joli paquet, ficel&#233; un peu bizarrement en provenance de Chine. Devant mon air interrogateur, le livreur a v&#233;rifi&#233; les codes, h&#233; bien TNT avait simplement coll&#233; la bonne &#233;tiquette, avec mon nom, sur le mauvais paquet. Pas cool. Retour &#224; l'envoyeur et nouveau rendez-vous de livraison.

TNT, mouairf&#8230;


----------



## eyescarz (26 Octobre 2006)

alors moi sa c'est plutot bien passer.....lorsque j'ai commander mon ipod 30gb le mois dernier mais mais sa aura pas ete faute de leurs foutre la pression........une fois mon colis expedié il est rester bloquer 3 jours en chine........je commence donc a m'inquieter
commence alors l'harcelement telephonique j'ai du les appeller 4 fois dans la journée pour savoir ce qui ce passer il etais soit dix ans bloquer au douanes
apres le colis repart,tout va bien il arrive en hollande et repart le jour meme destination nice (et j'habite a menton 30km nous separe) seulement la le colis et une nouvelle fois bloquer au douanes.je prend les devants et je les harcele en les appellant au moins 10 fois  dans la journée et a chaque fois "oui monsieur je contact nice pour qu'il vous tienne au courant" et personne ne m'a appeller(j'avais compris que c'etait pas des champions du monde,ils ont du me prendre pour un psycopat mais j'avais du tout envie qu'il retourne en chine.......)
au final il est rester bloquer 2 jours a nice et j'ai recu mon colis
ah oui au fait IL M'ONT RAPPELLER MAIS 2 HEURES APRES QUE J'AI RECU MON COLIS EN ME DISANT "BONJOUR MONSIEUR JE VOUS RAPPELLE POUR VOUS IMFORMER QUE VOTRE COLIS ARRIVERA DEMAIN" 

BRAVO!!!!!!


----------



## kaolin (2 Novembre 2006)

vous avez déjà eu une livraison d'une boite vide?
c'est ce qui m'est arrivé ce matin. j'attendais patiemment (enfin tout excité en fait) mon macbook commandé sur l'Apple Store. Je l'attendais d'autant plus impatiemment, que j'étais absent la semaine dernière quand TNT est passé me le livrer. Le livreur sonne, je descends l'escalier en me rêvant en train de déballer mon bel ordinateur.
Le livreur me dit en me tendant l'ordinateur qu'il y a peut être un problème avec le colis. il me demande si on me l'avait dit au téléphone quand j'ai appelé TNT. On m'avait rien dit.  
Je prends la boite marron qui était très légère. Elle était ouverte, tout comme la boite du macbook. et hop, pas de macbook, ni de cables d'alimentation, ni rien dans la boite d'ailleurs, à part le polystirène. Ca faisait trois semaines que j'attendais avec impatience ce moment.  
J'ai appelé Apple, qui doit me recontacter sous 72h. La seule chose sure c'est que mon compte a été débité


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2006)

C'est arriv&#233; &#224; un pote il y a quelques ann&#233;es. Sans doute un vol durant le transport, le transfert. Il a alors refus&#233; le colis de la part de TNT, et re&#231;u le graveur qu'il avait effectivement command&#233;... un peu plus tard.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Novembre 2006)

Pouh les salauds !


----------



## kaolin (24 Novembre 2006)

Suite de mes aventures.
J'avais contacté le service après vente d'Apple qui m'a rappelé une semaine plus tard et m'a confirmé mon remboursement sous une semaine. 10 jours plus tard, toujours rien sur mon compte. J'avais donc rappelé Apple qui m'avait confirmé le remboursement sous une semaine, ce qui n'a pas été fait. je les rappelle aujourd'hui et le mec me dit que le virement se fait pas car chez TNT en Hollande, ils s'étonnent d'avoir recu un colis vide. Or j'ai refusé le colis car justement le colis était vide. Accessoirement, l'Apple Care a disparu lors du chemin retour de la France vers la Hollande. 
C'est dur d'être fan d'Apple et d'avoir affaire à un SAV aussi nul. Et ca fait plus d'un mois que mon compte a été débité, j'aurais pu faire autre chose avec mon argent pendant ce temps. J'y perds donc doublement (argent non disponible+perte d'intérêts sur ce montant).
J'enrage, car pas moyen de recommander un ordi avant le remboursement. :hein: 

Je crois que je vais acheter mon macbook à la FNAC et pas sur l'Apple Store


----------



## cefty (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis dans l'attente d'un IMac et le bébé doit m'etre expedié par TNT.

Sur le suivi Apple, la livraison doit normalement avoir lieu demain or sur le site de TNT mon colis semble toujours etre en Angleterre

06 déc. 2006 23:09 Northampton Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
05 déc. 2006 20:16 Cork Shipped From Originating Depot 
05 déc. 2006 19:53 Cork Consignment Received At Transit Point 
05 déc. 2006 17:58 Cork Consignment Received At Transit Point



Je n'arrive pas à trouver le numero de telephone de TNT sur leur site pour en savoir un peu plus. Quelqu'un aurait il cela pour moi ?


----------



## laf (9 Décembre 2006)

Sur leur site, tu tapes "trouver le centre TNT près de chez moi" ou un truc de ce genre et tu en choisis un au hasard vu qu'ils ont tous les mêmes N° de tel surtaxé en 0825.........
Encore plus simple : http://www.tnt.com/country/fr_fr/about/agences_tnt/nord_-_ouest.html


----------



## kolbek (10 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Voila, je dois recevoir mon MACBOOK le 19 Décembre, et c'est un cadeau pour Noël, donc j'aimerai bien qu'il soit sous le sapin ^^

Bon le problème c'est que ça fait peur quand je vois des commentaires qui disent qu'ils ne laissent pas d'avis de passage, et qu'il ne passent qu'une fois...

Moi je suis pas sur d'être là car je suppose qu'on ne sais pas a quelle heure ils passent... et étant étudiant, je suis en cours.

Y a t il des solutions ? Peut-on aller cherche le coli quelque part pour éviter tout problème ?

Merci pour vos avis et conseils...


----------



## garsducalvados (11 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai subi depuis le 27 ocotbre 2 expedition et un retour par le biais de TNT et tout c'est trés bien passé.


----------



## kolbek (11 Décembre 2006)

Pas d'autre retour d'exp&#233;rience ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2006)

Hier TNT a réussi à faire Genève-Lausanne-Genève en 30 minutes ..

 c'est fou  la vitesse de ses gars..


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, sont pas tr&#232;s rapides  chez collissimo.


----------



## igates® (13 Décembre 2006)

allez j'en remets une couche sur la qualité déplorable de TNT.

apparemment ils seraient passés chez moi dans l'apres-midi (vu sur leur pitoyable tracking) et personne alors qu'il y a toujours eu quelqu'un chez moi....

bien sur aucun avis de passage........on est priè de les croire sur parole.

j'ai bien sur voté non au sondage.

heureusement j'ai scindé ma commande le reste arrive par UPS.

c'est à se demander si ce n'est pas pour qu'on appelle leur numéro surtaxé, pitoyable.


----------



## Atlantique (13 Décembre 2006)

Une livraison par TNT sans problème  

Retour de matos par TNT pas de problème  

Par contre l'AppleStore ne fourni pas les coordonnées de livraisons correctement  

Le livreur avait mon numéro de domicile alors qu'il devait me livrer au boulot :mouais: 

L'adresse avait plus de 4 lignes, le livreur ne l'avais pas en entier :mouais: 

Le colis est quand même arrivé  

Le fautif n'est pas toujours celui qu'on croit


----------



## BuGG (19 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce qu'il existe un topic UPS ? Parce que ils sont incapables d'arriver jusqu'&#224; chez moi je pense que leurs livreurs devraient vriament avoir un portable (on est au XXI&#232;me si&#232;cle). R&#233;sultat : impossible de me faire livrer un kit nike+.... :-(
TNT a tr&#232;s bien trouv&#233; pour mon macbook...


----------



## loubommeir (16 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voila, je dois recevoir mon MACBOOK le 19 Décembre, et c'est un cadeau pour Noël, donc j'aimerai bien qu'il soit sous le sapin ^^
> 
> ...


 
Salut à tous je suis dans le même cas que cette personne je veux commander un mac book pro et j'aimerais autant l'acheter en boutique directement car les colis ne voyagent pas toujours très bien par les transporteurs quand ils ne disparaissent pas.

Le problème c'est que je veux une config particulière et que j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que sur l'apple store qu'on peut choisir sa config. Vrai ou faux? 

Si quelqu'un connait un bon revendeur sur paris/région parisienne qui peut m'avoir mon mac book pro configuré comme je veux, qu'il me fasse signe je lui en serai très reconnaissant. Je préfère me déplacer que d'attendre une mauvaise surprise chez moi. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## saturnin (20 Janvier 2007)

BuGG a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il existe un topic UPS ? Parce que ils sont incapables d'arriver jusqu'à chez moi je pense que leurs livreurs devraient vriament avoir un portable (on est au XXIème siècle). Résultat : impossible de me faire livrer un kit nike+.... :-(
> TNT a très bien trouvé pour mon macbook...



J'ai eu exactement le meme problème.
Une semaine entre la date où le colis est arrivé dans ma ville et le moment où le livreur a trouvé où j'habitais.:mouais:


----------



## engy (18 Février 2007)

ce thread est assez impressionnant, j'ai la frousse 

j'ai commandé un macbook il y a quelque semaine, il est parti le 13/02 de chine , pour une livraison estimé par apple au lundi 19/02 (je me fais livrer sur mon lieu de travail) et en allant voir le suivi de commande aujourd'hui (18/02) j'ai la surprise de voir ma commande en status *"delivered"*  daté du vendredi 16/02 (j'étais au travail toute la journée bien sur) et signé par un certain *"Stp"*. en allant sur le site de tnt avec mon numéro, j'obtiens plus de détail  : la commande aurait bien été livré vendredi 16 à 16h08 à bercy  (ma boite est dans le deuxième, pas du tout a bercy). 

alors dois je m'inquiéter selon vous ? ou c'est juste le tracking qui débloque ?


----------



## chounim (18 Février 2007)

Attends peut etre demain matin, et si y'a toujours rien qui sonne a ta porte, informe apple ou tnt, je sais pas trop, quand y'a des problemes, c'est toujours le bazar...


----------



## engy (19 Février 2007)

bon, fausse alerte. le colis a bien été livré vendredi mais a atterri dans le bureau de quelqu'un d'autre par défaut de nom sur la boite. 

il est beau ce macbook noir


----------



## denousse (1 Mars 2007)

bon pour moi &#231;a va pas ,mon macbook a &#233;t&#233; livr&#233; sign&#233; receptionn&#233;  mais pas par moi en tout cas.Je viens de telephoner &#224; apple et le bon de livraison a bien ete sign&#233; d'un L.Je ne comprend pas que le livreur ne demande pas de piece d'identite.
En tout cas je n'est plus qu'a attendre un nouveau macbook.La tnt c'est vraiment des gros nuls!!!!!


----------



## david05 (1 Mars 2007)

Ce sont des nuls !!!!!!!!!, on peut pas avoir confience !


----------



## geoff94 (25 Mars 2007)

J'aimerai avoir quelques infos si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui en serait tr&#233;s reconnaissant  alors voil&#224; ma situation j'ai command&#233; un casque audio sur apple store le mercredi tout content je decide de suivre la livraison hop le vendredi le colis est envoy&#233; mais plus tard ds la journ&#233;e je constate qu'il y a eu apparement une erreur d'adresse !! je n'ai dc tjs pas recu mon colis, j'ai laisser un message sur le site tnt (ils doivent me rappeler, j'attends...). Mais je voudrai bien savoir comment faire ds le cas o&#249; je ne recoit tjs pas mon colis ?? derniere question y'a un moyen de se faire rembourser par apple si une commande n'est pas parvenue ??


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2007)

ton colis a probablement &#233;t&#233; envoyer vendredi soir ... tu post dimanche donc c'est normal que ton colis n'est pas encore arriv&#233;  tnt ne travaille pas le samedi et le dimanche


----------



## geoff94 (27 Mars 2007)

en fait c'est l'adresse qui n'&#233;tais pas assez pr&#233;cise pour tnt ! donc je les ai appel&#233; (au passage je suis tomb&#233; sur une hotline sympatoche et sans aucune attente), je vais recevoir mon colis demain  maintenant je saurai qu'il faut d&#233;tailler un max son adresse !!


----------



## stapsounet (30 Mars 2007)

Pour faire dans l'humour aussi, voici ma fiche TNT du jour:

Date ramassage	27 mars 2007 
Destination	*Dijon *
Date livraison	  
Signataire	 
Date	Heure	Lieu	Statut
30 mars 2007 	09:55 	*Besancon 	Out For Delivery *
30 mars 2007 	08:00 	Besancon 	Import Received 
29 mars 2007 	07:46 	Besancon 	Import Received 
29 mars 2007 	05:58 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
29 mars 2007 	05:58 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
27 mars 2007 	22:50 	Eindhoven 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
27 mars 2007 	21:14 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
27 mars 2007 	21:14 	Arnhem Hub 	Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

Vous noterez que j'étais absent à la livraison à BESANCON  :huh: !!! (Je devais certainement être sur Dijon?!?  On se demande pourquoi...)

Bref... c'est d'une précision absolue ce transporteur... surtout leur suivi par internet!!! <_<


----------



## Alfoo (30 Mars 2007)

J'ai achet&#233; un Airtunes r&#233;cemment sur l'AppleStore.

J'ai loup&#233; la 1ere livraison, &#233;tant pas l&#224;.
TNT m'a rappel&#233; pour convenir d'un RDV.
Le livreur n'est pas venu &#224; la fourchette horaire fix&#233;e...
J'ai rapel&#233; TNT, 2eme RDV.
Le livreur n'est toujours pas venu dans la fourchette, m'a rapell&#233; en s'excusant et qu'il passerait dans la fin d'apr&#232;s midi....

Il est enfin pass&#233;.

TNT, franchement, quelle gal&#232;re !!!


----------



## Cillian (6 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Depuis quelques mois maintenant TNT utilise le principe du relais colis, si vous n'êtes pas sur d'être chez vous le jour de la livraison, vous faites livrer le colis dans une boutique proche de chez vous et vous n'avez plus qu'a le récupérer dans cette boutique (attention toutes les boutiques n'acceptent pas les colis volumineux). 

Pour ceux d'entre vous qui habitent près d'un dépot autant faire livrer le colis en _dépot restant_ et comme pour le relais colis vous venez le retirer au dépot. Le petit avantage du _dépot restant_ c'est que le colis, une fois chez TNT, ne bouge plus jusqu'a ce que vous veniez le retirer d'ou moins de risque de perte et/ou de casse.


----------



## poneyman (28 Mai 2007)

Bref, qu'est ce qu'on en à a faire du "expedié sous 48 heures" sur l'apple store, si les colis partent de l'autre bout de monde pour être livrés par des incompétents


----------



## legascon (29 Mai 2007)

Les livreurs de TNT y feraient de bons méchants dans le prochain James Bond. Y'a pas grand monde qui les aiment les pôvres.

Ben moi je vais les défendre : mes commandes ont toujours été correctement acheminées. Il est cependant vrai que la livraison finale a été faite pas un livreur du coin et non directement par eux (apparemment le livreur de TNT n'ose pas s'aventurer dans la campagne).


----------



## Tot (29 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Voilà grosso modo ce que j'ai pu constater deux fois chez TNT. Je m'arrange toujours pour être chez moi lors de la livraison, je suis très fort à ce jeu.

Le principe c'est qu'ils déposent un avis de passage signalant l'absence du destinataire sans même sonner ou vérifier. Dessus, un numéro de téléphone qu'il faut composer pour prendre rendez-vous avec le livreur.

C'est un système comme un autre, je me demande juste pourquoi en toute mauvaise foi ils déposent un avis de passage affirmant que le destinataire est absent sans même vérifier. Ça ne mange pas de pain : il suffit de sonner.

Du reste, je n'ai pas à me plaindre, au regard des aventures que d'autres ont eu (voir le thread). À leur décharge, les autres livreurs font de même et parfois pire.


----------



## creatix (9 Juillet 2007)

ma commande a &#233;t&#233; envoyer selon apple le 6 et la aujourd'hui toujours pas de tracker, je ne sais pas qui va me livrer, et apple n'a pas pr&#233;lever l'argent sur mon compte.... c'est normal tout sa?? ou ils ont pomm&#233; mon colis?
voila le statut dans la zone transporteur:
In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly


----------



## samoussa (10 Juillet 2007)

creatix a dit:


> ma commande a été envoyer selon apple le 6 et la aujourd'hui toujours pas de tracker, je ne sais pas qui va me livrer, et apple n'a pas prélever l'argent sur mon compte.... c'est normal tout sa?? ou ils ont pommé mon colis?
> voila le statut dans la zone transporteur:
> In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly


TNT n'a pas pris en charge ton colis et ne l'a pas encore scanné. Avec un week end au passage cela peut prendre 4 voir 5 jours (ça a été mon cas lors de l'envoi de mon macbook pro il y a 15 jours). Donc pas d'affolage  Une fois le tracking "operationnel" ça va se décoincer assez vite: 3 à 5 jours ouvrés et ta commande sera chez toi


----------



## lovell (23 Août 2007)

J'ai acheté le clavier alu hier sur l'Apple Store, avec TNT, je l'ai reçu à l'instant même, donc aucun problème pour moi.


----------



## shify2007 (27 Août 2007)

N'h&#233;sitez pas a appeler le SAV de tnt pour savoir ou en est l'exp&#233;dition de votre coli, leur site n'&#233;tant pas mis &#224; jour en temps r&#233;el .

Leur site m'indique que mon macbook est a Pudong depuis 3 jours alors qu'en r&#233;alit&#233; il a d&#233;j&#224; quitt&#233; la Belgique...

voil&#224; le num&#233;ro a appeler pour TNT avec votre num&#233;ro de colis : 


Service Client International : 0 825 071 071


----------



## Groberzwerg (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Bon ma commande devait &#234;tre livr&#233;e aujourd'hui, mais il est 17h et toujours rien, alors que je regarde sur le site TNT : 

Destination*Niergnies *
Date livraison*14:00, 11 sept. 2007 *
Signataire*Tsamp *

DateHeureLieuStatut
11 sept. 2007 14:00 Lille Delivered 

Super livr&#233; mais pas au bon endroit ! J'esp&#232;re que c'est une erreur de leur part !
Sinon c'est super de se lib&#233;rer une journ&#233;e pour &#234;tre l&#224; &#224; la livraison et puis ne pas &#234;tre livr&#233; !


----------



## clochelune (11 Septembre 2007)

ah, pour moi, TNT m'avait livr&#233; tr&#232;s rapidement un eyeTV hybrid
il ne fonctionnait pas chez moi, j'ai appel&#233; Apple qui n'a fait aucune histoire pour que je le leur retourne, sans frais de port &#224; payer puis &#231;a ne fonctionnait pas
en revanche, pour ce qui a &#233;t&#233; de rechercher le produit, TNT a &#233;t&#233; un peu lent!
le livreur m'avait dit "je viens dans deux jours" rien, aucun avis de passage "ah je suis venu, j'ai pas trouv&#233;" (pas appel&#233; non plus!)
je rappelle plusieurs fois, toute une histoire pour avoir le bon service mais bon au t&#233;l&#233;phone ils sont assez pro, ne s'&#233;nervent pas... mais TNT n'est revenu que la veille de mon d&#233;part en vacances, apr&#232;s plusieurs rappels de ma part, je leur avais donn&#233; divers num&#233;ros de t&#233;l&#233;phone pour ne pas avoir de probl&#232;me... mais bon, du coup ils sont revenus vraiment tard rechercher le produit, il a fallu que j'insiste plusieurs fois aupr&#232;s d'Apple

en revanche, ils pr&#233;viennent quand ils arrivent (ce qui n'avait pas &#233;t&#233; le cas le soit-disant jour o&#249; ils auraient d&#251; passer)

mais c'est aussi pour &#231;a que je pr&#233;f&#232;re acheter les produits techniques directement en magasin afin de pouvoir les ramener moi-m&#234;me, quand j'en ai envie, en cas de soucis, sans avoir &#224; attendre un utopique livreur...


----------



## blafoot (11 Septembre 2007)

j'ai eu 3 livraisons avec TNT ... 

La première  : Mon MBP 15" : Date prévue : 3 Aout 
                                           Date Recu : 1Aout
La deuxième : Mon sac pour MBP : Date prévue 30 Aout 
                                                   Date Recu : 29 Aout
La Troisième : Le MB de ma copine : Date Prévue et recue : 11 Septembre


Donc no problèmo ... ( a signaler que c'est en belgique a bruxelles ... c'est ptet un souci de TNT france le reste  )


----------



## NainTernaute (4 Octobre 2007)

Pour ma part je commence à m'inquiéter un peu avec toutes ces histoires :/
Mon iPod nano est signalé comme "Metz - Onforwarded For Delivery" depuis ce matin, 10h22 et toujours rien ... Pourtant j'habite à 1h30 de Metz ...
Est-ce normal que le livreur mette plus de 6h pour faire le trajet ?  Ou le recevrais-je tout simplement demain ?

Sinon, c'est mon adresse perso, il n'y avait personne mais j'avais mis un petit post-it sur mon interphone avec l'adresse du boulot de mon père à l'intention du livreur. Le post-it est resté là tout l'aprem, et il n'y a rien dans la boîte aux lettres.

Est-ce inquiétant ou est-ce normal et je serai livré tout simplement demain matin ?

Merci d'avance​


----------



## answald (4 Octobre 2007)

Je suis assez satisfait de TNT. Mon iPod a été livré dans les temps. J'ai même commandé un Nano qui est arrivé à peine 3 jours après commande sur l'AppleStore ! 

Pour ce qui est de mon MacBook, j'ai attendu un peu plus d'une semaine. Là, c'est vrai que ça été plus long.

Concernant l'état des paquets : tous en très bon état. Pas enfoncés, pas de paquets déchirés... Donc, au final, je n'ai rien à reprocher à TNT.


----------



## pim (4 Octobre 2007)

NainTernaute a dit:


> Mon iPod nano est signalé comme "Metz - Onforwarded For Delivery" depuis ce matin, 10h22 et toujours rien ...



Passe un petit coup de fil à TNT, souvent le site web n'est pas à jour. En revanche je crois que les horaires de leur service international c'est 8h - 18h - mais tu peux toujours essayer, surtout si tu n'as pas trop peur des numéros surtaxés


----------



## NainTernaute (4 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Passe un petit coup de fil à TNT, souvent le site web n'est pas à jour. En revanche je crois que les horaires de leur service international c'est 8h - 18h - mais tu peux toujours essayer, surtout si tu n'as pas trop peur des numéros surtaxés



Pour me taper un numéro surtaxé qui va me faire écouter une musique d'attente pendant 10 mn pour finalement me dire qu'ils peuvent pas me renseigner, je préfère d'attendre "patiemment" demain et voir la suite des évènements


----------



## Cillian (4 Octobre 2007)

NainTernaute a dit:


> Sinon, c'est mon adresse perso, il n'y avait personne mais j'avais mis un petit post-it sur mon interphone avec l'adresse du boulot de mon père à l'intention du livreur. Le post-it est resté là tout l'aprem, et il n'y a rien dans la boîte aux lettres.​



Bonsoir, 

La théorie et la consigne veulent que les livreurs présentent les colis à l'adresse indiquée sur ce dernier.
La pratique et l'humeur du jour du livreur en décident parfois autrement.

Pour faire une demande de changement d'adresse, c'est "un peu, beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie" le bord*l 
La loi du pognon, il n'y a qu'elle qui compte, TNT est rémunéré par les expéditeurs, c'est donc leurs demandes qui priment sur celles des destinataires. Si tu parviens à joindre le dépôt de Metz en leur demandant par téléphone de modifier l'adresse de livraison, ils te diront qu'il faut d'abord que tu mentiones à l'expéditeur la nouvelle adresse. L'expéditeur, de son coté enverra la demande de modification d'adresse au service client, le fameux 0825 033 033. Une fois la demande "officielle" faite par l'expéditeur, le dépôt se chargera expressément et avec un très grand sourire (comme il se doit) de faire présenter la colis à sa nouvelle destination. 

Voila c'est pas compliqué finalement. 
C'est juste un peu ch**nt.


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2007)

Mon expérience de TNT est très diverse, et franchement je ne suis pas convaincu.

Par contre,, j'utilise un autre transporteur qui lui est vraiment très très bon : Fedex.


----------



## NainTernaute (5 Octobre 2007)

ça a évolué ...



> 05 oct. 2007 06:41 Metz Out For Delivery



Foutage de gueule ? -_-


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Octobre 2007)

NainTernaute a dit:


> ça a évolué ...
> 
> 
> 
> Foutage de gueule ? -_-


Ben c'est bien non? Ton colis est sorti pour &#234;tre livr&#233;.


----------



## NainTernaute (5 Octobre 2007)

Ben ils le sortent deux jours de suite m'enfin 
Pas grave, le livreur a lu le petit mot sur l'interphone et a été livré au bureau de mon père, j'ai stressé pour rien


----------



## Crowd (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir!

Voila j'ai command&#233; le 5 Octobre dernier mon iPod Touch 16go.
Celui-ci &#224; &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233; le 7 Octobre.

En allant sur le site de TNT il y &#224; quelques minutes, j'ai pu visualiser le lieu ou etait actuellement mon Touch:
*
10 oct. 2007 17:12 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point *

En faisant quelques recherches sur le forum, j'ai appris que Arnhem Hub est une ville (ou province?) des Pays-bas.

Je voudrais donc savoir si vous aviez une id&#233;e du temps qu'il me reste &#224; attendre avant de recevoir mon joyaux? (sachant qu'Apple m'annonce le 11 octobre, donc plus tard dans la matin&#233;e)

Je remercie d'avance les personnes qui prendront un peu de leur temps pour me r&#233;pondre.

Amicalement, Crowd


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Octobre 2007)

Salut, 

vendredi matin c'est bon


----------



## Crowd (11 Octobre 2007)

Merci Chandler.

Mais le statut a encore chang&#233;! 

* 11 oct. 2007 09:01 Creteil Out For Delivery 
11 oct. 2007 07:07 Creteil Import Received 
11 oct. 2007 01:16 Liege Euro Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point

*Creteil n'est pas tr&#232;s loin de chez moi, cela veut-il dire que je l'aurais dans la journ&#233;e?
(Car Out For Delivery signifie "en cours de livraison".)


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2007)

Crowd a dit:


> Merci Chandler.
> 
> Mais le statut a encore changé!
> 
> ...



Non ça veut dire qu'il retourne à Cork, puis Taiwan, puis Sydney et Panama avant de revenir à Paris 

D'ici moins de 3 mois, ça devrait être bon


----------



## answald (11 Octobre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Non ça veut dire qu'il retourne à Cork, puis Taiwan, puis Sydney et Panama avant de revenir à Paris
> 
> D'ici moins de 3 mois, ça devrait être bon



Trois moi, et encore. S'il est bloqué par des grèves à Taïwan, alors là, tu l'auras peut-être pour Pâques.


----------



## Crowd (11 Octobre 2007)

Ok je vais donc me pendre......


Non, blague &#224; part, dois-je m'attendre a recevoir mon iPod dans la journ&#233;e?

Car j'ai lu pas mal de post de ce topic et je commence &#224; dout&#233; de la comp&#233;tence de TNT.

*Edit: J'ai une autre question, TNT livre le matin, la journ&#233;e ou le soir? *


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2007)

Crowd a dit:


> Car j'ai lu pas mal de post de ce topic et je commence &#224; dout&#233; de la comp&#233;tence de TNT.




Comme toujours sur les forums, les personnes heureuses de tnt ne viennent pas le dire, mais d&#232;s qu'un probl&#232;me pointe le bout de son nez on hurle... 

Ton pod sera la today or tomorrow !!! tnt je coirs livre le matin et l'aprem ...


----------



## answald (11 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Ton pod sera la today or tomorrow !!! tnt je coirs livre le matin et l'aprem ...




Oui, hein. Ils travaillent une journée entière, quand même.


----------



## Crowd (11 Octobre 2007)

Donc j'ai de grandes chances de le voir arriv&#233; dans l'aprem ou dans la soir&#233;e!

Merci beaucoup pour vos r&#233;ponses. Je n'ai plus qu'&#224; patienter! (Arg c'est dur!!!)


----------



## answald (11 Octobre 2007)

Je voulais préciser que ça dépend où tu habites, en fait.
Si tu habites en pleine ville, là, on ne peut pas vraiment savoir quand il sera livré. Et il sera livré par TNT eux-mêmes.
Par contre, si tu habites dans une zone rurale, il y a de fortes chances pour que TNT sous-traite leurs livraisons. Donc, ça te sera livré par un transporteur local. Qui généralement passe à peu près à la même heure au même endroit tout les jours (ou presque) pour leur livraison.


----------



## Crowd (11 Octobre 2007)

Juste ce petit message pour dire que je viens de recevoir mon iPod Touch!

Je guettais a la fenetre depuis ce matin lol. J'ai vu la camionnette blanche s'arreter devant chez moi. J'ai vu quelqun en sortir et prendre sont tel pour appeller. 2 secondes plus tard mon telephone sonne: c'est ce monsieur qui m'appelle car il ne trouve pas la maison (juste derriere lui mais le numero etait caché par une poubelle XD)
Alors je lui repond: "je suis juste derriere votre camionette!

Hop, il me remet le coli (impecable), me fait signer et voila.

Conclusion: j'ai bien fait de rester chez moi et de ne pas aller à la FAC lol.

Félicitations TNT =)


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2007)

Crowd a dit:


> Conclusion: j'ai bien fait de rester chez moi et de ne pas aller &#224; la FAC lol.




Attend que j'appelle ton directeur, &#231;a va pas se passer comme &#231;a !!!

Deux semaines de TIG te feront du bien !


----------



## Crowd (11 Octobre 2007)

> Attend que j'appelle ton directeur, ça va pas se passer comme ça !!!
> 
> Deux semaines de TIG te feront du bien !



Noooooooooon pitiééééé!!!


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2007)

Crowd a dit:


> J
> Conclusion: j'ai bien fait de rester chez moi et de ne pas aller &#224; la FAC lol.
> 
> F&#233;licitations TNT =)



toutes les excuses sont bonnes  pour pas ce pointer &#224; la fac m&#234;me en 5 eme ann&#233;e je manque aussi de motive   :sleep:

je te l'avais dis *tnt* powwaaaAA!     Bravo vivement les photos !!


----------



## answald (11 Octobre 2007)

Crowd a dit:


> Félicitations TNT =)



Ah, bé tu vois ?


----------



## answald (11 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> toutes les excuses sont bonnes  pour pas ce pointer à la fac même en 5 eme année je manque aussi de motive   :sleep:
> 
> je te l'avais dis *tnt* powwaaaAA!     Bravo vivement les photos !!



T'imagine même pas en première année... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## pim (11 Octobre 2007)

C'est bon l&#224; maintenant avec un iPod Touch sur les oreilles + &#224; montrer aux copains et aux copines, tu va &#234;tre super motiv&#233; pour aller &#224; la fac ! 

Sinon pour revenir au sujet (dont au passage plus personne ne se pr&#233;occupe  ), le service international de TNT livre toute la journ&#233;e, de 7h du mat' jusqu'&#224; 18h le soir (7h du mat' &#231;a m'est arriv&#233; deux fois, c'est un poil rude surtout le samedi matin  )


----------



## arcanomancer (11 Octobre 2007)

Et dire que certains ont des cours à la fac et n'y vont pas. Chez nous, la présence est obligatoire. 
Je testerai les services de TNT bientot...


----------



## Hugues13830 (17 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour voila,je ne veut pas paraître contradictoire mais j'en ait assez de TNT !
Je vous explique:
J'ai commande sur le site gunnerairsoft des repliques,la commande est acceptée.
Les repliques se trouvent en Chine et il les envoient par bateau alors que j'avais demande l'envoi prioritaire !
Ensuite le colis reste bloque deux semaines au port de marseille,enfin je le reçois tout content je l'ouvre et surprise ce n'est pas mon colis !
J'ai recu le colis d'une personne d'Espagne.
Ils avaient enfaite echangez les adresses sur le colis.
Bref,Tnt revient le chercher j'attend encore deux semaines et je recoit mon colis, je me dit que tout est bien qui finit bien.
Je recois apres les frais de douanes qui attention s'élève a 74.02 !!! ,pour un colis qui valait 350 dans les alentours,mais dans ma ferveur je paye la somme.
Un mois apres je recoit encore les frais de douane,qui cette fois ci s'élève attention a 86!! Ce sont enfaite les droits pour le colis de l'Espagne.Je les appellent ils me disent que le colis d'Espagne n'a pas été facturé...
Il s'agit enfaite du même colis car en ouvrant cette facture je voit le meme descriptif (armes qui etaient dans le colis ,ainsi qu'accessoires )de la facture et pourtant cette facture ne fait pas le même poids !
Je les aient appelés et ils m'ont dit que j'avait signe et qu'ils avaient les preuves et que si je ne payaient pas mon compte etait bloque !
Alors apres cela merci TNT !


----------



## pim (17 Octobre 2007)

Splendide. Passe un petit coup de fil &#224; ton assurance, j'esp&#232;re pour toi que tu as coch&#233; la case "assistance juridique". &#199;a va prendre des mois mais tu es dans ton droit donc c'est TNT qui va payer, pas toi.

En attendant refuse le chantage sur le compte en banque, les comptes en banque d'Al kaida ils ont mis 10 ans &#224; le bloquer alors le tiens... Soyons s&#233;rieux !


----------



## Hugues13830 (17 Octobre 2007)

Le problème comme ils disent c'est que j'ai "signé" normal, quand le livreur arrive il ne te laisse pas le temps de deballer le colis, il te tend un calpin et il repart dans la seconde apres.Pour se qui est de l'assurance enfaite c'est mon père qui s'en occupe et je ne sait pas si il a le temps de traité cette affaire.
Tandis que pour Al quaïda ben il avait un gros compte en banque lui !! ^^


----------



## Hugues13830 (18 Octobre 2007)

Voici le mail envoy&#233; par mon p&#232;re &#224; cette soci&#233;t&#233; ind&#233;licate.... 


​
P&#232;re de Hugues
Monsieur, madame le directeur de 
TNT EXPRESS INTERNATIONAL


*R&#233;f&#233;rences : *
- votre relance du 08 octobre 2007 sans num&#233;ro,
- facture n&#176; xxxxxxxx,
- num&#233;ro client : 0001xxxxxxx.

*Pi&#232;ces jointes envoy&#233;es par email :* &#224; adresse supprim&#233;e:
- le lundi 15 octobre 2007 19:06,
- mercredi 17 octobre 2007 18:08.


Monsieur, madame,

Nous avons appr&#233;ci&#233; vos services jusqu&#8217;&#224; cette troisi&#232;me relance concernant le r&#232;glement d&#8217;un service unique (2&#232;me ref.). Outre les frais de communication t&#233;l&#233;phonique et de courrier A/R, le temps pass&#233; &#224; d&#233;m&#234;ler vos arguties administratives sont plus qu&#8217;exasp&#233;rantes.
Ceci est le premier et dernier courrier que je vous adresse pour vous d&#233;montrer l&#8217;inefficacit&#233; de vos services. Un geste commercial de votre part sera la moindre des choses pour nous convaincre de faire appel, dans le futur, &#224; vos services&#8230;

- Vous *estimez* avoir livr&#233; trois (3) colis &#224; l&#8217;adresse de l&#8217;exp&#233;diteur de la pr&#233;sente.
- Nous *affirmons* avoir re&#231;u deux colis *par votre entreprise*.
- Nous *affirmons* avoir renvoy&#233; *par vos services* le premier envoi qui correspondait &#224; la commande de monsieur xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx432.
- Nous *reconnaissons* avoir re&#231;u le 17 juillet 2007 et conserv&#233; la livraison effectu&#233;e *par vos soins* du colis n&#176; xxxxxxxx150.
Le r&#232;glement d&#8217;une hypoth&#233;tique livraison n&#176; xxxxxx 446, non livr&#233;e selon votre site de suivi des livraisons, est en cons&#233;quence pour moi nul et non avenu. 

Si je dois, en plus, faire mention des &#171; mail &#187; et conversations t&#233;l&#233;phoniques &#233;chang&#233;s avec vos services, concernant cette &#171; affaire &#187; vous conviendrez de ma grande s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;.

Je vous souhaite une prompte et efficace reprise en main de vos services de relance et esp&#232;re avoir de vos nouvelles dans un tr&#232;s proche avenir.

Philippe SOULIE​


----------



## pim (18 Octobre 2007)

J'aime bien le "Je vous souhaite une prompte et efficace reprise en main de vos services"


----------



## Santiiii (18 Octobre 2007)

Hugues13830 a dit:


> Je vous souhaite une prompte et efficace reprise en main de vos services de relance...


 
Moi aussi j'aime bien cette phrase ^^

Tu nous tiens au courant des suites hein? C'est dingue comment on peut jouer avec les pieds des gens...  

J'ai passé commande en ligne pour la première fois de ma vie d'un Macbook le 11 octobre et il doit être livré le 2 novembre...

Beh vous savez quoi?

J'ai peur!


----------



## Santiiii (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

J'espère que la question n'aura pas été posée plusieurs fois sur le forum:

Mon code de livraison (celui qui commence par 80...) ne fonctionne pas sur le site de TNT ni sur l'autre site de tracking.

Mon Macbook a été expédié le 19, un vendredi.

Ma question est la suivante:

_Est-ce que le site de TNT ne met à jour les informations qu'à partir du moment où le colis arrive en Hollande (et dans ce cas, il est trop tôt pour essayer de faire un suivi de colis sur leur site) ou bien devrais-je déjà avoir des informations depuis Shanghai?_​Parce que si c'est normal, je ne m'inquiète plus ... (enfin j'essaie  ... )

Haaalala... Impatience, quand tu nous tiens!  

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un me répond...

Et désolé si je suis trop "hors-sujet" ou si je pose la question pour la 100000000000ème fois... :rose:

Bonne journée!


----------



## Cillian (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Si je me souviens correctement de ce que m'avait expliqu&#233; un jour un commercial : 
Un colis est identifiable et peut &#234;tre suivit via leur site qu'&#224; partir du moment ou le code barre du colis (voire : identifiant, Bon de Transport ou BT) &#224; &#233;t&#233; lu par (et dans) l'un des d&#233;p&#244;ts de la soci&#233;t&#233;.

Si Apple se charge de faire parvenir le colis de son lieu de fabrication &#224; leur(s) d&#233;p&#244;t(s) en Hollande et si TNT ne le prend en charge qu' &#224; partir d'un d&#233;p&#244;t en hollande : c'est normal (mais &#231;a fait beaucoup de "si"). Par contre il me semble que TNT est implant&#233; un peu partout sur la plan&#232;te, surtout dans les grandes agglom&#233;rations et ils n'h&#233;sitent pas &#224; encourager le transport international.

D'un autre cot&#233;, si ton code de livraison t'a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233; par courriel, je suppose qu'il doit  correspondre au _code produit_ r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233; par le site ou le magasin o&#249; tu as pass&#233; commande et dans ce cas il n'&#224; strictement rien &#224; voir avec le bon de transport utilis&#233; par TNT pour identifier le colis.

Je ne sais pas si tout cela te rassure, mais si &#231;a ne te donne pas plus de stress tant mieux.


----------



## Santiiii (23 Octobre 2007)

J'ai command&#233; mon Macbook via l'Apple Store en ligne.

Voici les informations dont je dispose sur le site Apple lorsque je suis ma commande:

*Your Order Number*
W83******​​
*Your PO Number*
W83******​​
*Our Delivery Reference Number*
80********​​
*Carrier Tracking Number*
In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly​​
*Assigned Carrier*
In transit to final destination - carrier details to be updated shortly​​Le seul courriel que j'ai re&#231;u de la part de Apple c'&#233;tait le tout premier pour m'envoyer les insctructions de paiement (par virement). Depuis je n'ai plus rien re&#231;u m&#234;me pas pour m'avertir que ma commande &#233;tait exp&#233;di&#233;e ou que le paiement avait &#233;t&#233; re&#231;u. J'ai tout d&#233;couvert en visitant le site.

Sur le site de suivi de colis ils demandent le code de notre commande en pr&#233;cisant qu'il commence par 80 donc moi je rentre le "Delivery Reference Number" mais en m&#234;me temps je me dis que &#231;a devrait plut&#244;t &#234;tre le "Carrier Tracking Number"... Or il n'est pas &#224; jour depuis que ma commande a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;e (le vendredi 19/10)

J'sais pas... J'comprends pas tout en fait  

J'vais attendre encore et encore en esp&#233;rant bient&#244;t entendre la sonnette de ma maison et voir un beau paquet devant ma porte :love:

*Edit*: Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse Cillian!


----------



## Santiiii (24 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai eu réponse à ma question en parcourant mieux le forum (et donc je présente mes excuses auprès de tout le monde pour ne pas avoir bien cherché)!

En fait, mon colis n'est "traçable" qu'à partir de son arrivée en Europe car le livreur Shanghai <> Europe n'est pas TNT. TNT ne prend la relève qu'en Hollande et ce n'est qu'une fois le colis enregistré par la société que le numéro de tracking est efficace.

Voilà si jamais quelqu'un se posait aussi la question, on a une réponse


----------



## 88_88 (24 Octobre 2007)

Santiiii a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aime bien cette phrase ^^
> 
> Tu nous tiens au courant des suites hein? C'est dingue comment on peut jouer avec les pieds des gens...
> 
> ...




Moi aussi ca me fait peur, j'ai commander un MacBook Pro et un ipod le 15 octobre et ca doit etre livré aussi le 2 novombre ... 

Prions pour que ca arrive dans les temp et en entier ...


----------



## 88_88 (24 Octobre 2007)

Santiiii a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà j'ai eu réponse à ma question en parcourant mieux le forum (et donc je présente mes excuses auprès de tout le monde pour ne pas avoir bien cherché)!
> 
> ...




He bien voila, j'avai le meme probleme que toi, maintenent je suis deja plus rassurer a ce sujet ...  merci !


----------



## Santiiii (24 Octobre 2007)

88_88 a dit:


> He bien voila, j'avai le meme probleme que toi, maintenent je suis deja plus rassurer a ce sujet ...  merci !


 
Mais de rien  

D'après d'autres posts sur le forum, il faut compter une semaine pour l'envoi du colis de Shanghai jusqu'en Hollande. Mon Macbook et mon iPod ont été expédiés le 19 donc si tout va bien, vendredi, ils devraient être à quelques centaines de kilomètres de moi!

Le week-end va être super long... et à partir du lundi, je dors devant ma porte  

Tiens-moi au courant quand t'as des nouvelles de ton colis  

Et le plus important: bienvenue sur Macgénération


----------



## Santiiii (25 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est, mon macbook et mon ipod sont arrivés aujourd'hui en Hollande. J'ai donc reçu un code de tracking sur le site de l'Apple Store (il commence par 84) et TNT prend en charge mon colis donc je vois son évolution en temps (presque?) réel  

Ma date estimée de livraison est donc passée du 3 novembre au 29 octobre  C'est plus rapide que prévu :rateau:


----------



## AeN0 (25 Octobre 2007)

Mon MB/iPod sont aussi en Hollande. Livraison aussi pr&#233;vue pour le 29 ! Avec un peu de chance, il arrivera demain car ... j'habite &#224; 10 mins de la zone Garonor o&#249; est impl&#233;ment&#233; TNT pour les colis internationaux.


----------



## 88_88 (25 Octobre 2007)

AeN0 a dit:


> Mon MB/iPod sont aussi en Hollande. Livraison aussi prévue pour le 29 ! Avec un peu de chance, il arrivera demain car ... j'habite à 10 mins de la zone Garonor où est implémenté TNT pour les colis internationaux.




Moi ca arrive aussi le 29  j'ai trop hate !!!


----------



## 88_88 (25 Octobre 2007)

Santiiii a dit:


> Ca y est, mon macbook et mon ipod sont arrivés aujourd'hui en Hollande. J'ai donc reçu un code de tracking sur le site de l'Apple Store (il commence par 84) et TNT prend en charge mon colis donc je vois son évolution en temps (presque?) réel
> 
> Ma date estimée de livraison est donc passée du 3 novembre au 29 octobre  C'est plus rapide que prévu :rateau:



Idem pour moi !!! ca va être la fête


----------



## Santiiii (26 Octobre 2007)

88_88 a dit:


> Idem pour moi !!! ca va être la fête


 
26 oct. 2007 05:52 Brussels Import Received
26 oct. 2007 04:40 Brussels Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
25 oct. 2007 23:23 Eindhoven Shipped From Originating Depot 
25 oct. 2007 14:16 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
25 oct. 2007 14:09 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 

Là je suis en train d'espérer que ce sera déjà pour aujourd'hui vu que la Belgique c'est pas très grand et que Bruxelles est au milieu de tout :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2007)

Mise &#224; part &#231;a, satisfaits de TNT?... Le tracking est une invention fort utile, mais &#231;a n'a sans doute pas un tr&#232;s grand int&#233;r&#234;t pour la majorit&#233; des lecteurs de conna&#238;tre celui des autres s'il est post&#233; sans autre avis ou commentaire.

Merci.


----------



## 88_88 (26 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mise &#224; part &#231;a, satisfaits de TNT?... Le tracking est une invention fort utile, mais &#231;a n'a sans doute pas un tr&#232;s grand int&#233;r&#234;t pour la majorit&#233; des lecteurs de conna&#238;tre celui des autres s'il est post&#233; sans autre avis ou commentaire.
> 
> Merci.




 Oui c'est vrai que c'a n'a pas d'int&#233;r&#234;t mais voila, pour certain quand m&#234;me ca en a peut-&#234;tre un 

sinon je te dirais quand j'aurais re&#231;u mon coli si je suis satisfais ou pas


----------



## 88_88 (26 Octobre 2007)

tout compte fait il sont pas si lent chez TNT, j'espere selement recevoir mon coli en un seul morceau !!!


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2007)

88_88 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai que c'a n'a pas d'interret mais voila, pour certain quand meme ca en a peut-etre un



J'en doute fort, et qui plus est c'est hors-sujet. 



88_88 a dit:


> sinon je te dirais quand j'aurais recu mon coli si je suis satisfais ou pas



On attend alors. 



88_88 a dit:


> tout compte fait il sont pas si lent chez TNT, j'espere selement recevoir mon coli en un seul morceau !!!



C'est un d&#233;but...


----------



## 88_88 (26 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'en doute fort, et qui plus est c'est hors-sujet.



Hmmm je te donne raison finalement  il faudrai crée un sujet special pour cela alors a moin qu'il en existe deja un


----------



## Santiiii (26 Octobre 2007)

Ca y est il est arrivé!!!

J'écris à partir de mon nouveau macbook !!! WAOUUUUUW

La première fois que j'ai parcouru ce sujet, j'ai coché la case "Sans opinion" pour le sondage parce que je ne pensais pas qu'un jour j'aurais affaire à eux...

Aujourd'hui, si j'avais l'occasion de revenir sur ce vote, c'est avec un grand plaisir que je voterais OUI avec des commentaires extra positifs!!!

Ils ont été extrêmement rapides (1 semaine plus rapide que la première estimation de Apple. En détails: 6 jours pour faire Shanghai - Hollande, et le lendemain, Bruxelles, puis La Louvière, chez moi! FORMIDABLE!)


J'espérais avoir Leopard, mais je n'ai pas eu cette chance. Tant pis, je le commanderai ce soir pour 8,95  !

En tout cas: merci TNT !!!


----------



## rémy35 (27 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, je suis très satisfait de TNT, pas de soucis de livraison, livré en 24h, 
service clients très compétent.


----------



## EMqA (27 Octobre 2007)

Un grand merci à TNT d'avoir perdu ma copie de Leopard.
Ce léopard commandé en même temps qu'un nouveau clavier alu apple. Clavier livré vendredi mais point de Leo à l'horizon. Ca me laissera le temps de faire ma sauvegarde.
Une question au passage : vaut-il mieux gérer ce souci avec TNT ou apple directement ?


----------



## pim (28 Octobre 2007)

Juste une petite info en passant : si vous ne commandez qu'un logiciel, comme par exemple iWork, iLife ou... L&#233;opard :love:  ce ne sera pas TNT qui vous livrera, mais UPS !

Chez UPS ils sont plus rapides, et en plus ils passent toujours un coup de fil sur le portable avant de venir, ce qui est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s intelligent vous en conviendrez.

Donc pendant qu'avec TNT certains regardent sur internet un tracking m&#234;me pas &#224; jour pour essayer de deviner le jour d'arriv&#233;e, avec UPS on a simplement une livraison sur rendez-vous.

Je vais arr&#234;ter l&#224; mon hors sujet, puisque la question de ce fil est "Avez-vous confiance en TNT ?" - Et pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question, je dirais que ce n'est pas que je ne leur fait pas confiance, c'est juste que je les trouve totalement hors course.


----------



## arar92 (29 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Juste une petite info en passant : si vous ne commandez qu'un logiciel, comme par exemple iWork, iLife ou... Léopard :love:  ce ne sera pas TNT qui vous livrera, mais UPS !
> 
> Chez UPS ils sont plus rapides, et en plus ils passent toujours un coup de fil sur le portable avant de venir, ce qui est très très intelligent vous en conviendrez.
> 
> Donc pendant qu'avec TNT certains regardent sur internet un tracking même pas à jour pour essayer de deviner le jour d'arrivée, avec UPS on a simplement une livraison sur rendez-vous.


C'est malheureusement faux, UPS a les mêmes défauts, tracking internet pas à jour, pas d'appel avant livraison et pire, livraison à un voisin même assez lointain, les témoignages à ce sujet sont très nombreux. En ce qui me concerne, ils m'ont perdu récemment un colis Apple comme ça.


----------



## EMqA (29 Octobre 2007)

Coucou. Je reviens avec mon souci.
Après deux coups de fil à TNT, ça n'a toujours pas l'ai de trop bouger.
J'hésite à appeller le Store pour leur signaler ce problème (ils n'y sont pour rien mais feront peut-être bouger TNT).
Après trois commande sans encombre, c'est mon premier souci avec eux.


----------



## pim (29 Octobre 2007)

arar92 a dit:


> C'est malheureusement faux, UPS a les mêmes défauts



Ta réaction m'a surpris, alors je me suis renseigné aujourd'hui directement auprès du livreur. En effet je trouvais ça louche qu'il soit souriant, à l'heure, que le colis soit impeccable, etc.

En fait ce ne sont pas des livreurs UPS auxquels j'ai eut à faire, c'est une petite structure sur ma ville qui s'occupe de récupérer les colis pour leur éviter un nouveau aller-retour jusqu'à Lyon. Tout s'explique


----------



## arar92 (30 Octobre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ta réaction m'a surpris, alors je me suis renseigné aujourd'hui directement auprès du livreur. En effet je trouvais ça louche qu'il soit souriant, à l'heure, que le colis soit impeccable, etc.
> 
> En fait ce ne sont pas des livreurs UPS auxquels j'ai eut à faire, c'est une petite structure sur ma ville qui s'occupe de récupérer les colis pour leur éviter un nouveau aller-retour jusqu'à Lyon. Tout s'explique


Tu n'avais pas à trouver cela louche, tu aurais très bien pu tomber sur un bon livreur et un bon centre UPS, il doit y en avoir quand même. Je n'ai pas eu cette chance.


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Octobre 2007)

moi je trouve UPS plus mauvais que TNT .

j'ai command&#233; Leo sur l'Applestore, UPS est parait il venu chez moi Vendredi mais n'a pas pu rentrer alors qu'il y a un gardien, que j'ai mis le code dans mon adresse de livraison et mon num&#233;ro de portable pour &#234;tre appel&#233; au cas o&#249;. Bilan, pas d'appel sur le portable, pas de L&#233;o. (TNT lui m'a toujours appel&#233; &#224; chaque livraison...)

J'ai rappele Apple hier (une fois j'ai eu un pb avec une livraison TNT, c'est TNT qui m'avait rappel&#233; le soir m&#234;me), UPS est repass&#233; aujourd'hui (mais aujourd'hui = vacances scolaires, personnes chez moi) : ils n'ont pas voulu le laisser au gardien !!!! quand je commande un Mac &#224; 2000 EUROS, TNT LE LAISSE CHEZ LE GARDIEN MAIS POUR UN CD DE 10.5 pas possible ?!  

je sens que la prochaine fois je vais aller &#224; la FNAC....


----------



## pim (30 Octobre 2007)

Thierry6 a dit:


> quand je commande un Mac &#224; 2000 EUROS, TNT LE LAISSE CHEZ LE GARDIEN MAIS POUR UN CD DE 10.5 pas possible ?!



J'ai d&#233;j&#224; remarqu&#233; ce point l&#224; aussi.Les gars doivent penser qu'une petite bo&#238;te correspond &#224; quelque chose de tr&#232;s pr&#233;cieux, et qu'une grosse n'est pas pr&#233;cieuse du tout.

Autre point &#224; prendre en consid&#233;ration, le livreur sait qu'il doit d&#233;charger le soir et recharger le lendemain matin tout ce qu'il n'a pas livr&#233; dans la journ&#233;e. Donc son objectif correspond &#224; se d&#233;barrasser des grosses bo&#238;tes, nonobstant leur valeur r&#233;elle dont il se contrefiche royalement (car si ce dernier point avait de l'importance pour lui, il serait voleur de colis, pas livreur   )


----------



## KenLS (31 Octobre 2007)

Je voulais remercier tnt.

30 oct. 2007 17:00 Nice Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address 
30 oct. 2007 12:32 Nice Out For Delivery 

Effectivement hier je suis resté à la maison toute la journée afin de recevoir mon nouveau bijoux. Ma rue est la plus facile à trouver de la ville.
  Après avoir appeler TNT ils ne comprennent pas et me disent que j'étais pas présent, enfin bref il doit normalement repasser aujourd'hui.
Donc au final trés déçu de tnt.


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2007)

KenLS a dit:


> Je voulais remercier tnt.
> 
> 30 oct. 2007 17:00 Nice Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address
> 30 oct. 2007 12:32 Nice Out For Delivery
> ...



la c'est du pas de chance, je genre de problème arrive souvent à tous les transporteurs 

Courage, il  sera là today


----------



## igates® (2 Novembre 2007)

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS, FR 	02/11/2007 	4:06 	EN TRANSIT 
LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,FR 	31/10/2007 	21:04 	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,FR 	31/10/2007  	10:23 	UN NOM D'ENTREPRISE OU DE DESTINATAIRE CORRECT EST N&#201;CESSAIRE POUR LA LIVRAISON. UPS ESSAIE D'OBTENIR CETTE INFORMATION. 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,FR 	30/10/2007  	14:01 	UNE DEMANDE DE CHANGEMENT DE LIVRAISON SERA TRAIT&#201;E POUR CE COLIS / LE COLIS EST RETENU ET SERA LIVR&#201; PLUS TARD. UPS ESSAIERA DE LE LIVRER &#192; LA DATE PR&#201;VUE. 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,FR 	30/10/2007 	13:14 	LE CONDUCTEUR A BESOIN DU CODE D'ACC&#200;S PR ENTRER DS LE B&#194;TIMENT. CE CODE DOIT &#202;TRE R&#201;CUP&#201;R&#201; PAR LE R&#201;SIDENT/DESTINATAIRE 

LA COURNEUVE, PARIS,FR 	30/10/2007 	6:19 	EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 

KOELN (COLOGNE), DE 	30/10/2007 	3:56 	LECTURE AU DEPART 
NL 	29/10/2007 	9:01 	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION RE&#199;UES

arr&#234;tez de taper sur TNT , j'ai command&#233; leopard sur apple store avec UPS c'est encore pire en 1 jour ils ont fait PAYS BAS ALLEMAGNE La courneuve et depuis la courneuve-paris 15 c'est nada alors que j'ai pris rdv le jour m&#234;me du 1er rdv "rat&#233;".

sans compter leur honnet&#233; qu'on ne doit pas discuter: le 30/10 il est venu y avait un code et il a pas eu l'id&#233;e de taper &#224; la fenetre de la gardienne et le 31/10 l'adresse est erron&#233;e. 

pour info, inconscient que je suis , j'ai command&#233; le m&#234;me jour un dvd par cdiscount + livraison par collissimo la poste il vient d'arriver .......champion du monde !!!! 

ce matin le livreur a commenc&#233; sa tourn&#233;e &#224; 4h06, pour l'instant toujours rien  

j'aurais d&#251; le pirater l&#233;opard

EDIT : &#231;a d&#233;foule


----------



## Gallagher (3 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi ça me gonfle ces histoires.
Aujourd'hui je suis resté bloqué chez moi toute la journée à attendre UPS qui était censé me livrer Léopard... Résultat j'aurais mieux fait de m'occuper à autre chose.

Sur le suivi internet, ils osent afficher que j'ai moi même stoppé la livraison pour fixer une autre date.
Évidemment, ce genre de mise à jour (totalement fausse) ils l'affichent après 17h mais disent que ça date de 13h.

J'ai vraiment l'impression de m'être fait entubé car j'ai perdu ma journée, je n'ai pas mon léopard et je vais reperdre une journée lundi (puisqu'il semble que je leur ai dit que je préférais lundi...)


----------



## Pooley (5 Novembre 2007)

ca m'inquiete tout ça... j'ai commandé leopard vendredi aprem et il devrait arriver entre le 11 et le 16... et à priori c'est UPS qui livre... je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens mal ^^.

par contre pour tnt chapeau. je devais recevoir mon mbp+sacoche+souris bluetooth le 18, le mercredi aprem (le 17 donc) le livreur m'appelle en me demandant si je suis chez moi, je lui dit que non mais qu'il peut laisser le colis chez le gardien, 45 minutes plus tard j'étais chez moi et mon gardien me remettait les cartons... livraison lickel et en avance


----------



## Biskuit (5 Novembre 2007)

Zut... à vous lire, je me dis que j'ai pas de chance...C'est UPS qui doit me livrer mon macbook jeudi (normalement...)


----------



## Timekeeper (7 Novembre 2007)

J'ai aussi commend&#233; un MacBook et il a &#233;t&#233; pris en charge par UPS.
Comme je n'ai eu que de mauvaises relations avec TNT, pour l'instant je me f&#233;licite de ce que je consid&#232;re comme une chance  

De plus, MacBook command&#233; hier soir, sur l'instant il &#233;tait annonc&#233; livr&#233; &#224; partir de mardi (le 13), mais dans la soir&#233;e une fois la commande pr&#234;te &#224; l'exp&#233;dition, c'est tomb&#233; au lundi (12), et ce matin le colis &#233;tant exp&#233;di&#233;, ils pr&#233;voient la livraison pour vendredi 9 !!!

J'esp&#232;re que ce sera vrai  
_Encore mieux, si &#231;a va aussi vite que pour igates&#174; et qu'ils frappent &#224; la bonne porte, je peut peut-&#234;tre l'avoir demain  _


Je regrette juste que le site d'UPS ne soit pas tr&#232;s... "verbosif&#232;re" :


> Statut : Infos facturation re&#231;ues



Impossible de savoir o&#249; il est, ni d'ailleurs d'o&#249; il vient : un MacBook standard + une housse Second Skin dispo en 24h, exp&#233;di&#233;s imm&#233;diatement et en m&#234;me temps ne sont pas tous deux exp&#233;di&#233;s de Chine, mais d'un stock en Europe j'imagine ?


----------



## Pooley (7 Novembre 2007)

aïe leo arrive demain dans la journée et le probleme c'est que c'est le jour ou j'ai le plus de cours.. enfin d'Ag... enfin de blocages... enfin merde on verra demain!

j'espere que mon ptit livreur aura la bonne idée de déposer le paquet chez le gardien et pas de le renvoyer jesaispasou >_<


----------



## enlex (7 Novembre 2007)

07 nov. 2007 	15:40 	Garonor 	Not Home On Delivery Attempt To Residential Address 
07 nov. 2007 	09:12 	Garonor 	Out For Delivery 
07 nov. 2007 	07:45 	Garonor 	Import Received 
06 nov. 2007 	12:32 	Prague 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
05 nov. 2007 	23:09 	Prague 	Arrived At Sending Depot 
05 nov. 2007 	11:07 	 	Shipped From Originating Depot


Le livreur n'est jamais passé chez moi . 

Ce matin j'ai envoyé un e mail pour venir chercher mon mac mini car je sentais le fiasco, j'ai eu une réponse toute faite :" Votre message a été pris en compte et transmis aux équipes TNT concernées. Elles vous contacteront dans les plus brefs délais. La référence de votre message est le numéro suivant ..."

On se demande à quoi servent les infos (téléphone portable, code d'entrée, étage)

UPS même combat, j'ai du me déplacer au dépot à ma dernière commande ( la courneuve)


----------



## Delgesu (8 Novembre 2007)

J'ai expédié récemment mon eMac via TNT à un acheteur sur eBay . C'était  cher (une cinquantaine d'euros) mais le colis est arrivé très rapidement et en excellent état à destination . 

En revanche j'ai reçu via UPS mon PowerMac tout abimé . De plus l'expéditeur a reçu un courrier de la part d'UPS lui disant que suite à une plainte de ma part il ne pourrait être dédommagé car je n'aurais pas gardé le carton , ce qui est absolument faux . Je ne sais pas où ils ont été cherché cette information . Ne voulant pas me compliquer la vie , j'ai laissé tombé , et UPS sait très bien que la majorité des clients ne vont pas se faire chier à les poursuivre . UPS compte là-dessus . C'est suite à cet incident que j'ai décidé de faire appel à TNT . 

Donc TNT oui , UPS non .


----------



## Lukassun (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une petite question à vous poser. 
J'ai reçu le mail de confirmation avec le code commençaont par 80...
Mais je ne trouve pas le numéro de tracking du transporteur. Savez-vous comment je peux l'obtenir??

Merci de votre aide,
Math


----------



## Pooley (8 Novembre 2007)

ayé le livreur l'a finalement posé chez le gardien pendant que j'etais en manif... et c'est tout bieeeeeeen leopard... encore plus agréable que tiger pour l'instant... surtout apres avoir mis le dock en 2D


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2007)

Tout c'est bien passé pour moi aussi. Donc pour l'instant, UPS : *1*, TNT : *-2*


----------



## sylko (19 Novembre 2007)

Lukassun a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai une petite question à vous poser.
> J'ai reçu le mail de confirmation avec le code commençaont par 80...
> ...




Tu vas à cette adresse

1. Tu saisis ton numéro
2. Sélectionne: Réf. interne 
3. Clique sur: Suivi colis

Et tu pourras suivre le trajet de ton précieux paquet 
http://www.tnt.com/webtracker/track...y=ww&genericSiteIdent=&navigation=0&plazakey=


----------



## Hugues13830 (15 Décembre 2007)

Ben voila je repasse pour poursuivre le feuilletion commence page 14 

Apres cette lettre qui a dut "faire reflechir", je n'ai toujours pas eu de reponses.
Comme qui dirait pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles ( en tout cas je l'espere).
Je suis desole mais pour moi TNT -1.


----------



## oohTONY (20 Décembre 2007)

J'ai été cherché un colis chez eux à Garonor et j'ai du lui rappeler qu'il fallait ma carte d'identité sinon je ne sais pas s'il me l"aurait demandé un jour.... puis bon c'était même pas a mon prénom et ils n'ont même pas hésité à me le donner.
Et je suis allé le chercher car le livreur est passé à 16H20 au bureau de ma mère (je peux pas le faire livrer en cours ) et il a marqué "Entreprise fermée lors du passage". Or, les employés n'ont pas le droit de partir avant 17H, il y a une accueil et des vigiles en plus de tout cela.....  bravo TNT :hein:


----------



## robinwood (29 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Tu vas à cette adresse
> 
> 1. Tu saisis ton numéro
> 2. Sélectionne: Réf. interne
> ...



Merci pour l'info, ca marche nickel, j'ai pas le suivi de l'expedition sur le site d'Apple
alors qu'avec cette méthode j'ai le suivi


----------



## grolar (28 Juillet 2008)

Exéprience perso: délai ne correspondant absolument pas à la promesse du store, livraison non faite et TNT déclare "colis refusé", les téléopérateurs Apple store disent avoir fait le nécessaire (?), toujours pas de représentation, c'est pas de leur faute !

Parfait tout cela.

Le seul truc trapide et efficace, le prélèvement du prix avant même expédition.


----------



## noche84 (28 Juillet 2008)

Mmmmmh, pour ma part j'ai déjà eu des colis laissés contre la barrière, a route !, sous la pluie...

Et pour les 2 derniers macs commandés ( iMac et Macbook ), j'étais à la maison mais la barrière était fermée donc le gars ne sonne pas et va directement le porter chez le voisin... Ce qui a tout autant le don de m'énerver...

Le moins prochain je commande un macbook, ça a intérêt à fonctionner cette fois-ci !


----------



## johnlocke2342 (28 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas eu de prolèmes de livraison pour mes 2 MacBook, mais de retour par contre: le modèle actuel étant sorti le jour de la livraison de mon MB, j'ai contacté Apple qui m'ont demandé de renvoyer l'ancien modèle via TNT, qui sont passés... 3h en avance, alors que je partais pour un RDV important.


----------



## Torgaddon (20 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous, voila j'ai passé une commande le 14 aout, sur le site de tnt j'ai pu suivre le colis. Jusque la pas de problème, mais la j'ai le droit a deux "out for delivery"... ca signifie quoi ?  Et mmmh le lieux est encore plus bizarre ... c'est RH3... Quelqu'un c'est ce que signifie ce jargon ? Désolé question colis c'est la premiere fois avec TNT

20 Aug 2008 06:45:00 RH3 Out For Delivery. 
19 Aug 2008 10:51:14 RH3 Out For Delivery. 
19 Aug 2008 09:50:59 RH3 Shipment Received At Destination Depot. 
18 Aug 2008 15:33:16 Garonor Road Hub Shipment In Transit. 
18 Aug 2008 11:42:29 Garonor Road Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
18 Aug 2008 10:24:10 Paris Charles De Gaulle Apt Shipment In Transit. 
18 Aug 2008 10:09:56 Paris Charles De Gaulle Apt Shipment Released From Customs. 
18 Aug 2008 04:59:08 Paris Charles De Gaulle Apt Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
17 Aug 2008 17:39:17 Liege Euro Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
17 Aug 2008 17:35:04 Liege Euro Hub Shipment Received At Transit Point.
16 Aug 2008 15:06:16 Frankfurt Airport Shipment In Transit.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (20 Août 2008)

Out for delivery: Prêt à être réceptionné.
Tu devrais recevoir ton colis dans la journée.


----------



## Torgaddon (20 Août 2008)

D'accord. Mais c'est étrange quand même ca fais deux fois qu'il me le marque. Enfin si ils sont passé hier il ont laisser aucun mot. Enfin je vais guetter a ma fenêtre .
Merci


----------



## moi89 (2 Janvier 2009)

je voulais juste dire que tnt comme livreur sont NUL car j'ai commander un cadeaux pour noel , je devais le recevoir pour le 24 decembre je l'ai recu le 02 janvier j'ai appeler tous les jours pour avoir mon colis on m'a tres mal renseigner .JE VOUS DECONSEIL DE PASSER PAR TNT SI VOUS SOUHAITER AVOIR UN COLIS RAPIDEMENT!!!!


----------



## guiguilap (2 Janvier 2009)

moi89 a dit:


> je voulais juste dire que tnt comme livreur sont NUL car j'ai commander un cadeaux pour noel , je devais le recevoir pour le 24 decembre je l'ai recu le 02 janvier j'ai appeler tous les jours pour avoir mon colis on m'a tres mal renseigner .JE VOUS DECONSEIL DE PASSER PAR TNT SI VOUS SOUHAITER AVOIR UN COLIS RAPIDEMENT!!!!



Sans vouloir faire mon rabat-joie, ce genre de message ne fait rien avancer, et en plus, Apple est clair : il faut commander au maximum à l'avance. 

Toi tu n'as pas peur qu'on te livre ton colis le jour où tu dois le donner ? :mouais:

S'y prendre à l'avance, c'est la clé du bonheur.


----------



## jamiz66 (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois recevoir mon iMac vendredi (jeudi est ferié). Je serai au travail toute la journée, le livreur TNT va-t-il le déposer au relais colis le plus proche selon vous?
Quelle est votre experience ? Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Novembre 2010)

jamiz66 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je dois recevoir mon iMac vendredi (jeudi est ferié). Je serai au travail toute la journée, le livreur TNT va-t-il le déposer au relais colis le plus proche selon vous?
> Quelle est votre experience ? Merci



Bien sur que non, et heureusement. TNT livre évidemment à l'adresse qu'on lui a demandé.


----------



## Timekeeper (10 Novembre 2010)

Tu savais que tu allais travailler ce jour là ?
Lors de la commande Apple conseil bien de se faire livrer sur son lieu de travail.

Et ce genre de livreur a plus l'habitude de ce type de lieux de livraisons, tout le monde y gagne.

J'ai été surpris quand j'ai reçu une alerte par mail pour m'annoncer que ce topic vivait encore. Sans aller vérifier, je dois y parler de ma terrifiante livraison d'un disque dur externe par TNT.
Depuis j'ai fait livrer mon MacBook en 2007 et mon mon iPod touch en octobre dernier : tous deux sur mon lieu de travail, je n'ai rien eu à dire.
Je n'étais pas présent pour le MacBook, mais une collègue a réceptionné le colis.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Novembre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bien sur que non, et heureusement. TNT livre évidemment à l'adresse qu'on lui a demandé.



Pas forcement .... TNT dépose les colis au relais si on est absent ... Ça dépend juste de la livraison choisie.


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2010)

En l'espèce, Apple exige des compagnies de livraison que les colis soient remis en main propre à l'adresse prévue lors de la commande.
Pour changer d'adresse, il faut téléphoner au service client d'Apple, pas de la compagnie de livraison.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> En l'espèce, Apple exige des compagnies de livraison que les colis soient remis en main propre à l'adresse prévue lors de la commande.
> Pour changer d'adresse, il faut téléphoner au service client d'Apple, pas de la compagnie de livraison.



C'est vrai pour Orange, aussi.
Quoique, pour Apple, je ne savais pas. J'ai encore fait changer mon adresse de destination (personnelle -> professionnelle) il y a un mois ou deux pour un colis Apple livré par DHL, directement auprès de DHL.
Super-pratique :-(


----------

